# 01/31 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: 16-time World Champ is here!



## Danica

Corpus Christi.....
:rock5 :lana3


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis

Would like to see Ambrose and Corbin feud. They'll both likely be in the chamber before they face off.


----------



## Dibil13

Oh no, the WOAT crowd. 

Becky eating pins for Naomi now too. WF better brace itself for the shitstorm:trips5


----------



## Reotor

CORPUS CHRISTI Yeeee haaaw here we go :lol

edit:


> Becky eating pins for Naomi now too. WF better brace itself for the shitstorm:trips5


Its her birthday.
She'll eat the entire roster's finishers.


----------



## DoolieNoted

And if you thought the crowd for Raw last night was dead...


Then again.. Miracles do happen...




But not in Corpus Christi ironically enough..


----------



## JC00

Dibil13 said:


> Becky eating pins for Naomi now too. WF better brace itself for the shitstorm:trips5



Nah WWE loves their champions (other than Reigns and Cena) eating pins in non-title situations.


----------



## Dibil13

JC00 said:


> Nah WWE loves their champions (other than Reigns and Cena) eating pins in non-title situations.


They sure do, but twice in a row? Can't see it. It'll probably be another couple weeks before Bliss loses in a non-title again.


----------



## Reotor

JC00 said:


> Nah WWE loves their champions (other than Reigns and Cena) eating pins in non-title situations.


50/50 dicatates that if the heels lost on the PPV they will win tonight
They wont pin the new challenger so that leaves Becky...


----------



## TD Stinger

Oh yay, "Corpses" Christi huh? Should be fun.

Will be interesting to see how the EC card takes shape. Wouldn't surprise me with all the top names in the EC to have 3 women's matches on that show.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

Hopefully we start getting an idea of what the Smackdown Wrestlemania card will be like. Still not as easy to figure out yet as the Raw matches


----------



## A-C-P

Time to start getting ready for The BLUE BRAND :liquor


----------



## FaceTime Heel

Hopefully we can get the tag-team division some much needed airtime


----------



## Starbuck

Cena's celebration of number 16 deserves better than Corpus Christi lol. Looking forward to this one though.


----------



## Reotor

Starbuck said:


> Cena's celebration of number 16 deserves better than Corpus Christi lol. Looking forward to this one though.


I strongly disagree I think it fits perfectly


----------



## DammitChrist

- How will John Cena celebrate after winning his 16th world title?
- How will Randy Orton capitalize on his momentum after winning the 2017 Royal Rumble?
- How will Bray Wyatt react to Luke Harper after he was attacked by him last Sunday?
- Will AJ Styles be able to recieve his rematch for the WWE title?
- Who will compete in the Elimination Chamber match?

Find out on the next edition of Smackdown Live! Stay tuned


----------



## Count Duckula

If Tye Dillinger doesn't show up tonight should we assume his rumble appearance was a once off?


----------



## 3ku1

I wonder if this well be the start of The Wyatts/Orton stable ending. Orton winning the Rumble. Wyatt having intentions to win the WWE title at EC e.t.c. Feuding with Harper. This storyline for me is the best one on both brands atm. Really revived Wyatt's career tbh. Working with someone like Randy. As for the rest, yayy Cena get's 16 titles Celeb. Alexa/Mickie v Becky/Naomi. Hopefully they are smart and Mickie get's the pin on Becky, to start their feud. And hopefully Bliss the Damn champ does not eat another pin.


----------



## bradatar

Count Duckula said:


> If Tye Dillinger doesn't show up tonight should we assume his rumble appearance was a once off?


Strong feeling he is a one off.

My card for tonight:

Opening with Jawn celebrating, thanking the fans, giving AJ some cred. Enter AJ who wants his rematch. Enter Shane who says it's in the EC. This pisses AJ off, setting up AJ Shane beef.

Tag match: AA vs one of the geek squads with HEEL USOS beating the living shit out of them to start their beef.

Orton celebration (Bray prob with him in ring). Harper interrupts, but no clue where they go with that.

Naomi and Alexa continue feud.

Nikki and Natty segment.

Miz/Ambrose/Corbin no god damn clue except coming out during the Cena segment to get into EC.

Honestly think this may only have 3/4 matches with at least two being geeks.


----------



## AngryConsumer

I don't care what happens as long as for some reason they just scrap the Styles/Shane plans.


----------



## Rex Rasslin

If they really gonna do AJ vs Shane at WM.. fpalm

:lmao


----------



## 3ku1

In Vino Veritas said:


> If they really gonna do AJ vs Shane at WM.. fpalm
> 
> :lmao


Whats wrong with that. Beats seeing a million flips and flops. Especially if its a gimmick match.


----------



## Mango13

3ku1 said:


> Whats wrong with that. Beats seeing a million flips and flops. Especially if its a gimmick match.


Because it's beneath AJ, AJ deserved to walk into Mania as the champion or at least be in the picture for the title..


----------



## Mox Girl

Dean vs Corbin potentially? Blahhhhhhhhhhh. WWE, please don't use Dean to put over that bore Corbin please. I fall asleep just watching Corbin's matches lol.

But still it's Wednesday (lol I'm so far ahead, SD airs on Wednesdays in NZ ), and Wednesday is Dean day :woo


----------



## TD Stinger

I do wonder if they’ll just announce the entrants for the Chamber or actually make guys compete for it in qualifying matches.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

Randy Orton winning the Royal Rumble has me excited for this SmackDown, which is a strange feeling because the champ should be the draw right? But I can't help but to get sucked into how all this plays out with the Wyatt Family...easily the best storyline going on in the SmackDown brand at the moment.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

I just hope they have the Miz at least making a prominent appearance to build towards something at WrestleMania.


----------



## AngryConsumer

I continue to get this feeling that we may be gearing towards a Cena/Miz feud IF the former does drop the title at EC.


----------



## wwe9391

It is a complete travesty that the face that runs the place is not our WWE Champion


----------



## 3ku1

Yeah lol. But let's be honest Cena was always the face, until he retires. Making Cena the champ from a commercial stand point smart move. Stale as hell. But I understand why they went their. Now he just needs his 17th. Which prob won't happen, as it is likely he well drop the title at EC. Possibly so he can feud with Ambrose for the IC title. Then he can beat who ever is champ after Mania, and get his 17th .


----------



## DammitChrist

Time to see what's next for the rumble winner, Randy Orton :mark:


----------



## starsfan24

Please be a good show.


----------



## StylesP1

Hoping for Dillenger!!!!


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

Smackdown Time!


----------



## Kabraxal

Can they stop whoring themselves out as media darlings......


----------



## SovereignVA

I'm so interested in that youngster Randy Orton's journey to wrestlemania.


----------



## starsfan24

There's your 6.


----------



## RapShepard

Already addressing the Elimination Chamber rematch 

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Headliner

Wow EC chamber opponents already announced.


----------



## wkc_23

Dean and Aj again...


----------



## 3ku1

Ambrose and Styles haha


----------



## the_hound

so aj gets no rematch, fuck off wwe


----------



## AngryConsumer

Styles/Ambrose TONIGHT! :mark:


----------



## TD Stinger

Pretty much the line up everyone expected.

And AJ vs. Ambrose, sounds awesome to me.


----------



## Kabraxal

This is going Raw levels of bad at the start.... ugh.


----------



## Mordecay

No Harper at the Chamber :fuckthis


----------



## wwetna1

No Hustle and Loyalty, just RESPECT on the mini tron


----------



## Victor Chaos

Except for Boring Corbin I don't mind the competitors in the Chamber. As I said before, Boring Corbin should be jobbing on Main Event. Not participating in the main event scene.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

I wonder if not giving Styles an automatic rematch is a way to work him into the Wrestlemania match to make it triple threat?


----------



## ACSplyt

The CHAMP is hurrrr!!!! AJ Styles and Dean Ambrose should battle for the IC title tonight.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Seeing Cena with that belt... again... 

:fuckthis


----------



## DammitChrist

Cena vs Styles vs Ambrose vs Miz vs Wyatt vs Corbin in an EC match :mark:


----------



## TD Stinger

the_hound said:


> so aj gets no rematch, fuck off wwe


?

They never said he wouldn’t get a rematch. But the Chamber match comes first.


----------



## Mox Girl

"Don't get snippy with me, Real Soccer Moms of Atlanta" :lmao

And him walking in to ask about the Elim Chamber, and almost walking straight back out again :lol

I love Dean


----------



## Lothario

wwe9391 said:


> It is a complete travesty that *the face that runs the place *is not our WWE Champion


Worked yourself into a shoot, brother. :lol AJ is 5'8 and was TNA's ace. He was never walking into WM as Vince's champion. I agree with you though. He deserves better than a hollow "feud" with Shane and would be much better than what we're seemingly going to be getting with Orton/Wyatt. It's really a shame.


----------



## wwetna1

SovereignVA said:


> I'm so interested in that youngster Randy Orton's journey to wrestlemania.


Funny enough, we have never seen face Orton vs Cena


----------



## Headliner

I'll never understand the logic behind Cena having the title right now.


----------



## Victor Chaos

The John Cena Sucks chants are gone.


----------



## wwe9391

The champ is here!!!!


----------



## ACSplyt

Wait until John Cena ties Stone Cold for most Royal Rumble wins and becomes a 17x World Champion. I can see him going to 20 honestly.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

disgraceful what they did with cena.


----------



## Mango13

5 minutes in and im already sick of this dude being champion


----------



## starsfan24

So they basically said you'll get a 1 on 1 rematch not in the chamber but then said he's in the chamber. Ok then.


----------



## DoubtGin

Oh, it's in Corpus Christi?

I don't expect too much from the crowd then.


----------



## SureUmm

I want loosenin' up in here give no fucks Recogniyeeze Cena to shit on Corpus Christi for being the worst wrestling crowd on the planet.


----------



## Mra22

The man !!! :mark:


----------



## TD Stinger

That’s “Corpes” Christi, John.

Don’t try too hard to get them into it.


----------



## Kabraxal

O not one of these promos again....


----------



## 3ku1

Lothario said:


> Worked yourself into a shoot, brother. :lol AJ is 5'8 and was TNA's ace. He was never walking into WM as Vince's champion. I agree with you though. He deserves better than a hollow "feud" with Shane and would be much better than what we're seemingly going to be getting with Orton/Wyatt. It's really a shame.


How is Orton/Wyatt going to be bad. And why do ppl say "We going to get". You don't get anything lol.


----------



## ACSplyt

Maybe Carlito should interrupt John Cena and beat Cena for the title, like he did with the US title all those years ago. :lol


----------



## SovereignVA

Cena putting over Styles, I'll take it.


----------



## Mra22

The champ is here !!!!


----------



## Gimme More

*Thanks Cena for apologizing. All I wanted! *


----------



## Headliner

:mj4 Stop it John. You shit on AJ two straight weeks on Smackdown, take the title from him, then try to talk good about him.


----------



## starsfan24

At least he's trying to put him over.


----------



## Dio Brando

Cena putting over Styles.

WF: He doesn't mean it! he's a piece of shit! remember nexus vs team wwe summerslam!


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

:lol Cena always seems to put over talent *AFTER* he runs over them and moves on to the next feud.


----------



## Mox Girl

Why are people complaining about AJ not getting his 1 on 1 rematch straight away? They did the EXACT same thing to Dean last year - he had to get through the triple threat with AJ and Cena before he got his 1 on 1 rematch. People should be happy his rematch ISN'T the Elim Chamber match lol.


----------



## RapShepard

Headliner said:


> :mj4 Stop it John. You shit on AJ two straight weeks on Smackdown, take the title from him, then try to talk good about him.


Plenty of folk earn respect after battles. You see it in the UFC occasionally.


----------



## SureUmm

Cena is the worst, now that he won he can be all humble and gracious. Makes him seem like such a phony.


----------



## TD Stinger

Ok, I’m not a Cena hater.

But why say one week “you ain’t on my level” and “you held that title because I let you” (after beating him 3 times mind you) and then another week say he’s an elite superstar.

You should have said that last week so it would have meant more when you won.


----------



## 3ku1

I am sorry AJ for shitting on you for the past two weeks, but your the GOAT I have ever faced.

WYATTTT :mark:


----------



## NXT Only

starsfan24 said:


> At least he's trying to put him over.


put over someone who's already over


----------



## wwetna1

Headliner said:


> I'll never understand the logic behind Cena having the title right now.


It was either hold the title or win the Rumble. 

Logic is simple. Cena is the best guy on his brand. SD has never been live on the road to Mania. SD has not even had to matter the last few years on the way to Mania since Michaels appeared on it years ago. They turned it into a recap and panel show in years past. Now SDL has to matter, show itself as an alternative and on par with Raw. 

No one elevates the brand and title of SD more than Cena. Nobody makes SD look even better by winning the Rumble than Orton, the 12x world champ. Then you have the superstar of the year and best wrestler on the planet, Styles looking at both of them trying to get back into his spot on a Mania stage


----------



## SovereignVA

I'm actually very interested in this Wyatt/Cena faceoff.


----------



## ACSplyt

The Wyatt Family!!


----------



## Dio Brando

RapShepard said:


> Plenty of folk earn respect after battles. You see it in the UFC occasionally.


Typical WF at its finest. Am I right bro?


----------



## the_hound

orton, i hope to fuck bray becomes champion and orton vs bray at mania


----------



## starsfan24

Bray :mark:


----------



## TD Stinger

Interesting to see Harper not with them.


----------



## Nicky Midss

cena became the villain long enough to become a face.


----------



## 3ku1

"The more things change around here, the more things remain the same". Nailed it Wyatt.


----------



## wwetna1

TD Stinger said:


> Ok, I’m not a Cena hater.
> 
> But why say one week “you ain’t on my level” and “you held that title because I let you” (after beating him 3 times mind you) and then another week say he’s an elite superstar.
> 
> You should have said that last week so it would have meant more when you won.


He beat him clean just once in those 3x. He used a chair and the Club the other 2x to beat Cena.


----------



## Trophies

Wyatt...Orton...Cena...meet again.


----------



## Lothario

3ku1 said:


> And why do ppl say "We going to get". You don't get anything lol.


I always had my suspicions that something was incredibly off about you and you essentially confirmed it with this bizarre bullshit. Don't quote me again.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Wyatt speaking THE TRUTH. :clap


----------



## wkc_23

Wyatt going over at EC.. I hope, anyways.


----------



## starsfan24

After the quote about things staying the same he should've looked at Orton. Lmao


----------



## RapShepard

Dio Brando said:


> Typical WF at its finest. Am I right bro?


Headliner is cool, I get what he meant. Just disagreed. But agree with you too lol


----------



## StylesP1

Where is Tye!?!?!?!?


----------



## wwetna1

3ku1 said:


> "The more things change around here, the more things remain the same". Nailed it Wyatt.


Will be true when Wyatt tweaks something and hurts himself by the Chamber and doesn't reach his potential again :laugh:


----------



## Kabraxal

Please, Wyatt... bury the children. And Wyatt should have just won the damn rumble instead of Orton if he is going to be the focus.


----------



## 3ku1

Lothario said:


> I always had my suspicions that something was incredibly off about you and you essentially confirmed it with this bizarre bullshit. Don't quote me again.


Oh were precious aint you. My point was your self entitled. I don't interact with morons thank you.


----------



## DammitChrist

"The more things seem to change around here, the more they seem to stay the same" - Bray Wyatt 2017


----------



## wkc_23

Orton's tats look more detailed and badass


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

Bray Wyatt & John Cena brings back such memories


----------



## Leather Rebel

Bray showing his interest in the WWE champioship is a thing of beauty.


----------



## Dio Brando

"The more things change around here, the more things remain the same".


ok give this man the title


----------



## SovereignVA

Harper will make the save

Harper/Cena vs Wyatt/Orton


----------



## TD Stinger

Harper out for the save I would think.


----------



## Lothario

:maury Lolwut


----------



## wkc_23

Luke Harper gonna come out there


----------



## starsfan24

This is certainly an interesting dynamic we have here.


----------



## Mox Girl

I love how Bray talks about his family, when it's literally just him and Randy :lol


----------



## DoubtGin

HARPER YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES


----------



## Abisial

Luke with the baby face push?!


----------



## Kabraxal

This is... well, this isn't exactly making me want to watch for the next few months.


----------



## Trophies

Cena freaking out at Harper lmao


----------



## ACSplyt

Tag Team Match playa!!


----------



## Lothario

Harper face turn. :mark:


----------



## 3ku1

Harper and Cena? Wut :lol


----------



## the_hound




----------



## Oneiros

This crowd man...


----------



## Mordecay

Luke :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Swerve.


----------



## Dio Brando

corpus literally the worst crowd ever for wwe did they sabotage sd


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

It's not even fucking funny how much cooler Shane is than Stephanie :lol 

Likewise, Bryan >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> literal dogshit >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Cuck Foley


----------



## Mox Girl

That's pretty cool tbh. Never thought I'd see Harper helping somebody like that :lol


----------



## starsfan24

The inner Teddy Long in Shane O Mac.


----------



## Natecore

Cena vs Orton wrestling again?

Fuck that. I'm out.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

I'm still happy about Shane returning. Here come the money!!!! $$$


----------



## ManiaSeason2017

Why is the crowd consistently the worst, yet WWE comes here like once a month? It's been this way since Attitude Era.


----------



## SureUmm

Ambrose Girl said:


> I love how Bray talks about his family, when it's literally just him and Randy :lol


They also have a dog, 2 cats, and live in a nice suburb.


----------



## phyfts

Oh my god this is the most casual crowd I have ever seen in my life. LMFAO


----------



## Simply Flawless

wkc_23 said:


> Orton's tats look more detailed and badass


Guess that's why he can't afford pants :booklel


----------



## God Movement

Can't be any more obvious that Bray Wyatt is winning at the Elimination Chamber. Well, I'm definitely excited.


----------



## Headliner

RapShepard said:


> Plenty of folk earn respect after battles. You see it in the UFC occasionally.


Cena talking up AJ has zero merit to me after the past few weeks. 


wwetna1 said:


> It was either hold the title or win the Rumble.
> 
> Logic is simple. Cena is the best guy on his brand. SD has never been live on the road to Mania. SD has not even had to matter the last few years on the way to Mania since Michaels appeared on it years ago. They turned it into a recap and panel show in years past. Now SDL has to matter, show itself as an alternative and on par with Raw.
> 
> No one elevates the brand and title of SD more than Cena. Nobody makes SD look even better by winning the Rumble than Orton, the 12x world champ. Then you have the superstar of the year and best wrestler on the planet, Styles looking at both of them trying to get back into his spot on a Mania stage


So Cena/Orton for the 101944838th time sounds good to you? Or.......Cena losing the WWE title in two weeks at EC to Wyatt makes sense? If Wyatt is winning the WWE title, why not have Styles retain the title and drop it to Wyatt in the chamber?


----------



## Griselda

Never thought I'd see this match.


----------



## Kabraxal

It is becoming obvious Vince has taken more control over SDL for WM season.... this is some awful shit.


----------



## AngryConsumer

God Movement said:


> Can't be any more obvious that Bray Wyatt is winning at the Elimination Chamber. Well, I'm definitely excited.


Wyatt winning the top title has been long overdue.


----------



## Mra22

Cena and Harper!!! :mark:


----------



## RapShepard

Headliner said:


> Cena talking up AJ has zero merit to me after the past few weeks.
> 
> So Cena/Orton for the 101944838th time sounds good to you? Or.......Cena losing the WWE title in two weeks at EC to Wyatt makes sense? If Wyatt is winning the WWE title, why not have Styles retain the title and drop it to Wyatt in the chamber?


Why does it hold no merit? Is it impossible to believe someone can recognize talent in someone else despite talking shit.


----------



## Master Bate

Can WWE never go to Corpus Christi again.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*WE GOT ANOTHER TAG TEAM MATCH PLAYAS!!!!!!!!!!! :woo :woo :woo*


----------



## StylesP1

Hey, damn good match to open with!


----------



## Honey Bucket

With Cena and Harper it's like the over privileged jock taking pity and finding value in the class weirdo.


----------



## TD Stinger

wwetna1 said:


> He beat him clean just once in those 3x. He used a chair and the Club the other 2x to beat Cena.


Even if you discount 2 of them, he still beat him clean in the middle at Summerslam. Point is, the main story point of that match should have been Cena doubting himself and showing vulnerability to the guy that had his number. That would have made for a more satisfying title win for Cena.

Instead, he through all that backstory out the window last week and just started shooting from the hip. Yeah he sounded cool, but it abandoned the story.


----------



## wwe9391

Lothario said:


> Worked yourself into a shoot, brother. :lol AJ is 5'8 and was TNA's ace. He was never walking into WM as Vince's champion. I agree with you though. He deserves better than a hollow "feud" with Shane and would be much better than what we're seemingly going to be getting with Orton/Wyatt. It's really a shame.


I was actually rooting for Cena to win in hopes Taker would of won the rumble.


----------



## 3ku1

You know smarks constantly bitch about how bad WWE is. But to be quite honest I just think its people who can't be pleased. I significaly enjoyed that segment. Great promo by Bray. Harper turning face. What was it about that was bad. I thought it was pretty good actually.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

Raw needs that crowd/city every episode so reigns can get good reactions 
vinces dream.


----------



## Headliner

RapShepard said:


> Why does it hold no merit? Is it impossible to believe someone can recognize talent in someone else despite talking shit.


The damage has been done. It's all robotic B.S that we've heard Cena say over the years after he took the title from someone or even stopped their momentum.


----------



## Leather Rebel

Harper with Cena?...


----------



## Ace

AJ v Ambrose again... argh...

Should have just given AJ the night off to sell the match if that's the best they had..


----------



## Taroostyles

After seeing that it's even more apparent that Cena beat AJ at the Rumble just to get his win back. Nothing to do with 16 or a program coming up, just to win the feud and move on. 

TBH I bet Cena pins AJ again in the chamber just make sure the point is driven home.


----------



## wkc_23




----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Ambrose Girl said:


> That's pretty cool tbh. Never thought I'd see Harper helping somebody like that :lol


He ain't helped him yet. It wouldn't be the first time they used a beatdown to set up a double-cross. We'll see if Harper eats another pin or turns on Cena to show he never left the family.


----------



## SureUmm

phyfts said:


> Oh my god this is the most casual crowd I have ever seen in my life. LMFAO


205Live is gonna be hilarious.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

How about Cena loses the title to Bray at EC, Cena revokes his rematch clause & Styles decides he wants his rematch at Mania too. That way you have a fatal four way, and you don't necessarily have to have the Wyatt's fully turn on each other.


----------



## starsfan24

Cena and Orton. Can we not?

EDIT: Thank you Harper.


----------



## Ace

Crowd packed with children and their parents :lol


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

there you have your wrestlemania main event.


----------



## bradatar

Glad we called every EC member and this shit start. RAW may destroy SDLive this week...woof.


----------



## Taroostyles

Harper is so underappreciated, he is a great talent.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017

Smackdown camera angle are depressing,and Gable/Jordan suck. Two main reasons why smackdown will never surpass Raw. Inbox me when Naomi becoems champ.

This show is trash. I'm out.


----------



## 3ku1

I wouldent mind Cena Orton main event mania tbh. Two biggest stars of this era yet to main event mania. Casuals well love it.


----------



## wwetna1

Headliner said:


> Cena talking up AJ has zero merit to me after the past few weeks.
> 
> So Cena/Orton for the 101944838th time sounds good to you? Or.......Cena losing the WWE title in two weeks at EC to Wyatt makes sense? If Wyatt is winning the WWE title, why not have Styles retain the title and drop it to Wyatt in the chamber?


Cena vs AJ vs ORton sounds great to me. They are the three best all around guys in the whole company, let alone SD. 

I don't want Wyatt winning the title. I don't think Wyatt wins the title.


----------



## Master Bate

Harper..

I hope, I seriously do that this leads to a WM Main Event with him somehow.

If AJ styles is stuck with Shane.


Then putting Harper in the main event with Orton and Wyatt, I'd be happy to see.


----------



## God Movement

Bray Wyatt hasn't been booked so well in...forever. Guess it required Orton to be paired up with him for Vince to finally take notice.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Some "Let's Go Harper" chants. Nice, I think Harper as a face is going to be great.


----------



## DoubtGin

Does Corpus Christi only consist of children?


----------



## wkc_23

Love the fact that Harper is a babyface now.


----------



## Kabraxal

3ku1 said:


> You know smarks constantly bitch about how bad WWE is. But to be quite honest I just think its people who can't be pleased. I significaly enjoyed that segment. Great promo by Bray. Harper turning face. What was it about that was bad. I thought it was pretty good actually.


Fake and goofy Cena at the same time, repetitive Wyatt rhetoric that really hasn't been built to mean jack shit in years, Orton v Cena in the ring again (even if a tag match), and a random tag match like this is the Raw's Bitch taped Smackdowns of yesteryear. 

This is playing off like a Vince show and it is god awful so far.


----------



## SovereignVA

Harper's playing his role very well.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Goddammit straight to hell I so hate WWE cameramans.


----------



## DammitChrist

Luke Harper with that good reaction? :banderas


----------



## Mordecay

Fucking Corpus Christi supporting Harper :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## 3ku1

ManiaSeason2017 said:


> Smackdown camera angle are depressing,and Gable/Jordan suck. Two main reasons why smackdown will never surpass Raw. Inbox me when Naomi becoems champ.
> 
> This show is trash. I'm out.


Yeah your post is trash. Naomi as champ :lol. Yeah sure. The Botch Queen herself. SD surpassed Raw a long time ago.


----------



## wwe9391

I like that Harper wont touch Bray


----------



## Lothario

3ku1 said:


> Oh were precious aint you. My point was *your* self entitled. I don't interact with *morons* thank you.


If *you're* going to insult someone by labeling them a moron, at least make a conscious effort to utilize to appropriate possessive adjective. And *you're* getting Monday Night RAW on Mondays like you got Cena as champion last night just as you _get_ The Olympic Games every four years. It's not rocket science what was inferred. There is nothing entitled about stating you receive what the product and stories an organization puts out, you simply wanted to stand on a soap box and in turn only continued to emphasize how obnoxious and socially awkward you are. 

And you're also reported.


----------



## TD Stinger

RapShepard said:


> Why does it hold no merit? Is it impossible to believe someone can recognize talent in someone else despite talking shit.


Dude, Cena completely through Styles under a bust last week. Saying things like “I let you hold that title” and “you ain’t on my level, you’re a level below me.” Completely undermined the fact that AJ did beat Cena and had Cena’s number. Cena should have already realized his talent. Cena should have already had respect for Styles.

But instead, he threw that all window last week so he could “shoot from the hip” and while it got a few “oohs” and “ahs” from the crowd, it damaged the story around the match.


----------



## DoubtGin

Crowd actually behind Harper :mark:

hope they don't fuck this up


----------



## Ace

Headliner said:


> The damage has been done. It's all robotic B.S that we've heard Cena say over the years after he took the title from someone or even stopped their momentum.


 AJ is in limbo now, why the fuck is he facing Ambrose? He should have been given a few weeks off, sometimes less is better. No point having him there when they have nothing good for him. Either AJ loses clean or Miz interferes, it's a match that does nothing but kill time for both AJ and Ambrose.


----------



## RapShepard

Headliner said:


> The damage has been done. It's all robotic B.S that we've heard Cena say over the years after he took the title from someone or even stopped their momentum.


What damage has been done? What is AJ damaged because Cena said he'd win and won? Like what is this damage fans still love AJ and you now have Cena saying okay yeah that guy is damn good. I don't see the problem, besides creating one? But I guess


----------



## Headliner

wwetna1 said:


> Cena vs AJ vs ORton sounds great to me. They are the three best all around guys in the whole company, let alone SD.
> 
> I don't want Wyatt winning the title. I don't think Wyatt wins the title.


So you think this Orton/Wyatt program will *not* end at Mania?


----------



## Mox Girl

It would be nice if they didn't go the predictable route and had Harper turn on Cena.


----------



## Uptown King

I see Harper not fully turning on Bray until next month, either at EC or after that setting up their match at WM. Do not see Bray becoming WC or getting a title shot at WM.


----------



## phyfts

This crowd would cheer Roman I swear to God.


----------



## StylesP1

Roman Makes Me Hard said:


> Crowd packed with children and their parents :lol


Pretty sure the only people that populate Corpus Cristi are mutes.


----------



## TD Stinger

Like that Harper is working as a babyface but still won’t touch Bray.


----------



## Mra22

The elimination chamber is seriously next week? Talk about overkill


----------



## 3ku1

Orton and Wyatt are facing for the title at wm, get over it lol.


----------



## Victor Chaos

Luke Harper is superior to Boring Corbin in every way. Harper should have Corbin's spot in the Elimination Chamber.


----------



## Mordecay

Harper vs Orton at EC right?


----------



## Kabraxal

So Harper turns on Bray last night and almost puts him out..... but is now all afraid? Jesus fucking Christ kick vince out of SDL's writing room.


----------



## Uptown King

Roman Makes Me Hard said:


> AJ is in limbo now, why the fuck is he facing Ambrose? He should have been given a few weeks off, sometimes less is better. No point having him there when they have nothing good for him. Either AJ loses clean or Miz interferes, it's a match that does nothing but kill time for both AJ and Ambrose.


Its a way to kill time for both men plus make the Dean/Miz feud refreshing by adding another guy to the mix. Either Styles be apart of EC for the WC or faces Dean and Miz for the IC title.


----------



## wwetna1

Headliner said:


> So you think this Orton/Wyatt program will *not* end at Mania?


I think it may continue afterward. I wouldn't be shocked for Bray vs HArper at Mania and then Bray screwing Cena/Styles for Orton in the main event. A triple threat is no DQ and Orton winning works for Orton and Bray. The thing I see is Orton dropping Bray after that and then Bray losing his shit and beating him as a face at a SD brand ppv.


----------



## Headliner

RapShepard said:


> What damage has been done? What is AJ damaged because Cena said he'd win and won? Like what is this damage fans still love AJ and you now have Cena saying okay yeah that guy is damn good. I don't see the problem, besides creating one? But I guess


As a viewer, I look at how AJ was treated. 

-AJ gets the AA from Cena two weeks ago
-Cena gets the upper hand and last word on him during the promo last week.
-Takes the title at the Rumble.

After that, as a viewer why should I care that Cena just had nice things to say about AJ? Anybody can be humble or nice in victory.


----------



## SureUmm

TD Stinger said:


> Dude, Cena completely through Styles under a bust last week. Saying things like “I let you hold that title” and “you ain’t on my level, you’re a level below me.” Completely undermined the fact that AJ did beat Cena and had Cena’s number. Cena should have already realized his talent. Cena should have already had respect for Styles.
> 
> But instead, he threw that all window last week so he could “shoot from the hip” and while it got a few “oohs” and “ahs” from the crowd, it damaged the story around the match.


Then, after he proves himself right, he says "naw, I was wrong guys, AJ's for real", and I'm supposed to think he's a swell guy for it. ugh.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

phyfts said:


> This crowd would cheer Roman I swear to God.


LET RAW ALLWAYS BE IN CORPUS CHRISTI!
Vince should think about that!


----------



## Taroostyles

Knowing WWE the story will be that Harper will help Wyatt win the title and this is all a scam.

After all, Wyatt will need a crew after he wins the title.


----------



## Uptown King

3ku1 said:


> Orton and Wyatt are facing for the title at wm, get over it lol.


It could be Cena/Orton for the WC and Harper vs. Bray. Orton and Bray can always have their rematch after WM.


----------



## Ace

RapShepard said:


> What damage has been done? What is AJ damaged because Cena said he'd win and won? Like what is this damage fans still love AJ and you now have Cena saying okay yeah that guy is damn good. I don't see the problem, besides creating one? But I guess


 Look at my sig, he went from being so close to main eventing WM to losing at the RR, EC and then facing Shane fucking McMahon fpalm It's a huge demotion which is a spit in the face after the hardwork AJ has put in. He deserves better than freaking carrying Shane McMahon, it's even worse when you consider AJ probably has 2 more Mania's after this and two of them have been wasted on Jericho and Shane McMahon.


----------



## RapShepard

TD Stinger said:


> Dude, Cena completely through Styles under a bust last week. Saying things like “I let you hold that title” and “you ain’t on my level, you’re a level below me.” Completely undermined the fact that AJ did beat Cena and had Cena’s number. Cena should have already realized his talent. Cena should have already had respect for Styles.
> 
> But instead, he threw that all window last week so he could “shoot from the hip” and while it got a few “oohs” and “ahs” from the crowd, it damaged the story around the match.


Okay so when Bryan told Cena he was a parody of a wrestler then kneed his faceoff was he damaged and threw under a bus? When Brock (well Heyman) said Brock was all healed up and was going to beat Cena up and proceed to beat him 3x was Cena thrown under the bus?

Like god forbid a face that's always criticized for having no edge and acting like nothing matters get fired up and talk his shit. Plenty of people have been hit with aggressive "you're not on my level" promos and then loss, why is it that because it happened to Styles now it's a problem?


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

whats ziggler going to do tonight?


----------



## wkc_23

3ku1 said:


> Orton and Wyatt are facing for the title at wm, get over it lol.


Who's complaining about that?.. Would they rather see Cena/Orton #3434897347980 . Fuck that noise :lol


----------



## RapShepard

Roman Makes Me Hard said:


> Look at my sig, he went from going on to main eventing WM to losing at the RR, EC and then facing Shane fucking McMahon fpalm


Who said he was main eventing Mania? This seems like fans fantasy booking shit then getting mad.


----------



## Lothario

wwe9391 said:


> I was actually rooting for Cena to win in hopes Taker would of won the rumble.


Meh. You know my stance on that one and I'm honestly more into a Taker/Reigns feud, primarily if it results in Roman turning. Either way, I don't think Taker is any shape to be competing period and he looked terrible Sunday. While Randy was very anticlimactic and empty imo, a Taker victory RR would have been very mum considering how poorly he looks. If Dave's grim reports are correct, I'm in agreement that I'd certainly have taken Cena vs Taker over what we're probably gonna see Cena involved in.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Roman Makes Me Hard said:


> AJ is in limbo now, why the fuck is he facing Ambrose? He should have been given a few weeks off, sometimes less is better. No point having him there when they have nothing good for him. Either AJ loses clean or Miz interferes, it's a match that does nothing but kill time for both AJ and Ambrose.


I wouldn't be surprised if the match is a setup for a new feud for AJ with somebody other than Ambrose. Possibly Miz, maybe somebody else. Corbin? Or dare I say, another NXT call-up? Who fucking knows with this company.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

@Tyrion Lannister *That 5% chance of Wyatt being champion at Wrestlemania is slowly turning to 50% as weeks pass. DO YOU BELIEVE YET?!*


----------



## DoubtGin

WE WANT HARPER :mark:


----------



## Taroostyles

This camera angle absolutely blows


----------



## Mordecay

That botched clothesline


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

And the fuckery begins.


----------



## Leather Rebel

Sorry, but that was a terrible clothesline, and they even repeat it.


----------



## DoolieNoted

Cena needs to join Hairclub..


----------



## Uptown King

Taroostyles said:


> *Knowing WWE the story will be that Harper will help Wyatt win the title and this is all a scam.
> *
> After all, Wyatt will need a crew after he wins the title.


That would actually do wonders for Bray. Make him clever and having the upper hand on Randy the whole time. Not trusting him from the beginning and expecting the double cross so he stages Harper walking out when he never really did.


----------



## starsfan24

This damn camera angle blows.


----------



## RapShepard

SureUmm said:


> Then, after he proves himself right, he says "naw, I was wrong guys, AJ's for real", and I'm supposed to think he's a swell guy for it. ugh.


It's not about you thinking he's a swell guy, he's just giving props to his opponent and then going on to say he's going to dominate and do what he does as champ


----------



## SureUmm

They're making it super obvious that Cena vs. Orton isn't happening. Even if it wasn't, in past years they would've acted like it was going to.


----------



## Ace

Is this really Corpus Christi? Crowd seems quite hot.


----------



## Lothario

This is so uninspiring :lol Even worse, the two guys who carried the company last year are in a mid card match against each other tonight while Randy and Bray enter the title picture. Jesus Christ. :maury


----------



## MrJT

this camera angle is absolutely brutal.


----------



## SureUmm

RapShepard said:


> It's not about you thinking he's a swell guy, he's just giving props to his opponent and then going on to say he's going to dominate and do what he does as champ


He buries the dude until he beats him, them puts him over. It's dumb no matter how you slice it.


----------



## starsfan24

RKO :mark:


----------



## Kabraxal

Why is this match going so long..... I'm about to tap out of an SDL show.


----------



## wwe9391

Cena THE CHAMP was just pinned clean!!!


----------



## Trophies

Orton pinning Cena...


----------



## Headliner

Always mark for the RKO.


----------



## DoubtGin

Cena actually took the pin, after one RKO ?

BURIED


----------



## Mordecay

Cena taking the pin :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## AngryConsumer

OUT 

OF 

NOWHERE

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## RapShepard

Headliner said:


> As a viewer, I look at how AJ was treated.
> 
> -AJ gets the AA from Cena two weeks ago
> -Cena gets the upper hand and last word on him during the promo last week.
> -Takes the title at the Rumble.
> 
> After that, as a viewer why should I care that Cena just had nice things to say about AJ? Anybody can be humble or nice in victory.


Well as a viewer you know AJ has beaten him multiple times. As a mod here you know all the upsetness fans were feeling AJ got hit with a stinging promo and loss. This was him in kayfabe and them saying to those fans who got upset "no we do know this guy is great relax"


----------



## Taroostyles

So they pin the new champion that quickly?


----------



## God Movement

Cena's reign as superman of the WWE is well and truly over.


----------



## wwetna1

Orton has singlehandedly carried Wyatt and Harper to relevance


----------



## bradatar

Hahahaha fuck you Jawn


----------



## the_hound

so cena doesn't kick out of a rko in a tag match but watch him kick out of two at mania


----------



## DGenerationMC

So........is the RKO Cena's kryptonite again?


----------



## DoolieNoted

Roman Makes Me Hard said:


> Is this really Corpus Christi? Crowd seems quite hot.


They must have shipped a pre-made crowd in or something..

Corpus Christi is never like this..


----------



## Mra22

Cena lost


----------



## WoWoWoKID

I DON'T CARE WHAT YEAR IT IS, I'M ALWAYS HAPPY ORTON GETS ONE OVER CENA


----------



## wkc_23

More tag team matches, playa


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Glad to see Cena eating the pin in order to protect Harper's momentum. Hopefully they don't drop the ball with Luke during this program. Dude is just too damn solid to be thrown to the wayside.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

cena gets pinne didnt see that coming. lol.


----------



## DoubtGin

Why are ppl pointing out inconsistencies in WWE's booking as if they just started tonight


----------



## the_hound

yay more tag matches


----------



## Mra22

Gainn_Damage said:


> They must have shipped a pre-made crowd in or something..
> 
> Corpus Christi is never like this..


Or maybe because Smackdown is actually more entertaining than RAW?


----------



## -XERO-

starsfan24 said:


> The inner Teddy Long in Shane O Mac.


----------



## Ace

Finisher spam has really messed up WWE matches and power levels of talents.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

the_hound said:


> so cena doesn't kick out of a rko in a tag match but watch him kick out of two at mania


he aint called big match john for nothing :jbl


----------



## misterxbrightside

Beautiful RKO.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

starsfan24 said:


> This damn camera angle blows.


That there's that superior WWE production quality everybody keeps talking about.


----------



## Kabraxal

John seemed extra goofy even in the match... and none of the others look all that invested with the story itself. Wonder what it was like backstage as SDL wrestlers were all hyped about getting to show off during this WM season only to get handed what is shaping up to be a steaming pile of dog shit by Vinnie boy.


----------



## RapShepard

SureUmm said:


> He buries the dude until he beats him, them puts him over. It's dumb no matter how you slice it.


He buried him, no he didn't he gave a fired up aggressive promo and won a match, nothing more nothing less. Burial is Austin sleeping mid Lance Storm, burial is the DVD on Warrior, burial is what happened to Ryder. A burial isn't getting a scathing promo and losing. Why is it that none of these darlings are allowed to be on the receiving end of a scathing promo. We've seen plenty of scathing promos over the decades, it seems to only be a problem when a darling is getting it.


----------



## Natecore

wwetna1 said:


> Orton has singlehandedly carried Wyatt and Harper to relevance


All the more reason to hate him.

Except Harper. He's cool.


----------



## SureUmm

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Glad to see Cena eating the pin in order to protect Harper's momentum. Hopefully they don't drop the ball with Luke during this program. Dude is just too damn solid to be thrown to the wayside.


When he hits the Sister Abigail and absorbs Wyatt's powers, shit's gonna be LIT.


----------



## TD Stinger

RapShepard said:


> Okay so when Bryan told Cena he was a parody of a wrestler then kneed his faceoff was he damaged and threw under a bus? When Brock (well Heyman) said Brock was all healed up and was going to beat Cena up and proceed to beat him 3x was Cena thrown under the bus?
> 
> Like god forbid a face that's always criticized for having no edge and acting like nothing matters get fired up and talk his shit. Plenty of people have been hit with aggressive "you're not on my level" promos and then loss, why is it that because it happened to Styles now it's a problem?


I’m not talking about other stories. Other stories have different things to play with.

But what had been the narrative since Summerslam. The symbolism of Cena leaving his arm band behind. It was that AJ Styles was the one guy who John Cena could not beat. And instead of playing off of that and showing vulnerability, Cena threw it all off just to sound edgy.

This wasn’t the time to be edgy. This was the time for Cena to show some doubt in himself, wondering if he could beat the man he had been unable too. Then, when Cena finally overcame the man he could not beat, it would mean so much more.

Instead, Cena basically unjustly called AJ a bitch, and then just beat him straight up, which made AJ look like a bigger bitch in the process.


----------



## Headliner

RapShepard said:


> Well as a viewer you know AJ has beaten him multiple times. As a mod here you know all the upsetness fans were feeling AJ got hit with a stinging promo and loss. This was him in kayfabe and them saying to those fans who got upset "no we do know this guy is great relax"


I still don't see how it matters but we agree to disagree. :toomanykobes


----------



## Honey Bucket

wwetna1 said:


> Orton has singlehandedly carried Wyatt and Harper to relevance


Wyatt was plenty relevant before (reactions don't lie) - just now he's finally getting the decent booking he's deserved for years. Orton has assisted somewhat though I guess.


----------



## JollyKrun

How is it that Cena has been here for 10+ years and still doesn't know how to throw a freaking punch?


----------



## wwe9391

Lothario said:


> Meh. You know my stance on that one and I'm honestly more into a Taker/Reigns feud, primarily if it results in Roman turning. Either way, I don't think Taker is any shape to be competing period and he looked terrible Sunday. While Randy was very anticlimactic and empty imo, a Taker victory RR would have been very mum considering how poorly he looks. If Dave's grim reports are correct, I'm in agreement that I'd certainly have taken Cena vs Taker over what we're probably gonna see Cena involved in.


Im gonna wait until I see Taker compete 1 on 1 before I really criticize his performance.


----------



## SureUmm

RapShepard said:


> He buried him, no he didn't he gave a fired up aggressive promo and won a match, nothing more nothing less. Burial is Austin sleeping mid Lance Storm, burial is the DVD on Warrior, burial is what happened to Ryder. A burial isn't getting a scathing promo and losing. Why is it that none of these darlings are allowed to be on the receiving end of a scathing promo. We've seen plenty of scathing promos over the decades, it seems to only be a problem when a darling is getting it.


No man, you're just lumping me in with your crusade against smark hypocrisy.


----------



## Mordecay

Roman took the "kickout of finishers power at random weekly shows" from Cena


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Kabraxal said:


> John seemed extra goofy even in the match... and none of the others look all that invested with the story itself. Wonder what it was like backstage as SDL wrestlers were all hyped about getting to show off during this WM season only to get handed what is shaping up to be a steaming pile of dog shit by Vinnie boy.


I would never have believed there's somebody more jaded about this company than me, but Jesus fuck, there it is. :lol


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

JollyKrun said:


> How is it that Cena has been here for 10+ years and still doesn't know how to throw a freaking punch?


exactly.

sorry but this good isnt near to be called "greatest of all time"

first he needs stop calling in his matches. im sick of that. even when he does do it QUIETLY DAMMIT.
This is the reason why i couldnt enjoy Styles vs Cena MitB 16


----------



## starsfan24

Oh God no.


----------



## wkc_23

Oh god, here comes Ellsworth


----------



## squarebox

Oh, it's hornswoggle V2


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Oh good gawd in heaven.


----------



## Griselda

Ellsworth is actually looking pretty fresh. :lol


----------



## TD Stinger

Wow, even Cena’s not safe anymore from getting pinned as a champion.


----------



## Uptown King

Ellsworth outfit actually makes him look better.


----------



## Mordecay

I swear I wouldn't get rid of Ellsworth just because he brings out the best of JBL :lmao


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

I feel like Ellsworth Theme kinda sounds like a create a wrestler theme in the 2K games.


----------



## DoubtGin

this was great :lmao


----------



## bradatar

Oh Jesus fuck.


----------



## wwetna1

Mella made her own Enzo ... LMAO


----------



## Mango13

Carmella :mark:


----------



## SureUmm

How much must Curt Hawkins hate James Ellsworth? His gimmick is basically built to suck, but here comes this guy who sucks so much worse and gets way more TV time.


----------



## Victor Chaos

It's that POS James Ellsworth. Business is certainly not going to pick up here.


----------



## Headliner

Look at ratchett Carmella ya'll.


----------



## the_hound

and the crowd goes mild


----------



## wkc_23

"My boo?" JBL :lol


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

Malibu Most Wanted in da house.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

F-A-B-U-L-O-U-S Carmella!


----------



## starsfan24

JBL is so pissed.


----------



## DoubtGin

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

BASED Ellsworth with his swag off the charts. :mark: :lol

Carmellsworth = My new OTP. :sk



SureUmm said:


> When he hits the Sister Abigail and absorbs Wyatt's powers, shit's gonna be LIT.


Word. Crowd popped very nicely when he teased it at the Rumble and again tonight and he's only been a face for basically a little over 24 hours.

:done if he pulls a Shang Tsung and really does steal Bray's essence.


----------



## SovereignVA

I hated JBL's commentary for years, but his over-the-top comments about Ellsworth and Ambrose kill me everytime.


----------



## Master Bate

JBL's commentary is almost worth keeping James Ellsworth around for..

Almost.


----------



## Kabraxal

The Cleaner said:


> I would never have believed there's somebody more jaded about this company than me, but Jesus fuck, there it is. :lol


I was practically out the door pre brand split... then SDL actually started to resemble a wrestling company for once in god knows how long. I was worried WM season would mean more Vince involvement, but this episode has played like a normal terrible episode of Raw so far and the card to WM looks like garbage given all the hints. 

And unlike a few years ago, there is no NXT to turn to for consistency because it has been gutted by call ups and the rebuilding is struggling, to say the least. I just want SDL to have been left alone to continue being it... but Vince just couldn't do it for the road to WM.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Carmella! :dance :dance :dance


----------



## wkc_23

That jobber pretty cute.


----------



## WoWoWoKID

And WF wants me to be a wheelman for this guy?


----------



## Victor Chaos

That jobber looks like Jade from TNA.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Aww, how cute. Smackdown hired Smurfette to color coordinate with the product.*


----------



## Honey Bucket

I thought Braun almost killed Ellsworth at the Rumble.


----------



## Trophies

Did a 3 year old color on this jobber?


----------



## DGenerationMC

Why is Carmella beating up Cookie Monster's daughter?


----------



## Uptown King

Lol at JBL trashing the match.


----------



## Mordecay

JBL blowing a gasket and it's awesome


----------



## PraXitude

What is it with chicks getting a ton of really ugly tattoos? One is bad enough.


----------



## misterxbrightside

Ohh, man. Carmella and Ellsworth skipping down the ring together :lol


----------



## TD Stinger

I’ll say it again. 6 months ago, James Ellsworth was just another indy talent and now he’s shared the ring with Undertaker and Edge and is now involved with Carmella. This fucker.

Oh and also, JBL, you’re usually funny with Ellsworth, but SHUT THE FUCK UP.


----------



## Mox Girl

The only time I find JBL funny is when Ellsworth is around :lmao


----------



## Prayer Police

somebody's extension flew out


----------



## Marcos 25063

I love JBL :lol :lol


----------



## DoubtGin

A man just intentionally attacked a woman on TV!! :lol


----------



## StylesP1

there is something oddly sexy about this blue girl.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Well at least they dug up a jobber who can actually wrestle this time.

But it's still fucking stupid.


----------



## DoolieNoted

Heelsworth >


----------



## starsfan24

JBL screaming into the mic is pretty hilarious tbh.


----------



## the_hound

Delilah Doom


----------



## bradatar

What in the fuck was that?


----------



## Lothario

wwe9391 said:


> Im gonna wait until I see Taker compete 1 on 1 before I really criticize his performance.


Fair but he looked very off Sunday. Could be ring rust but those chokeslams were flat and Taker himself was in poor shape. I'm hoping he's doing better than he looks and reports are saying because finding out he's in no shape to compete in the middle of a marquee one on one bout at Wrestlemania would be a debacle. It's a lot easier to hide a guy in a multiman outing. Nearly impossible to do the same in a singles contest.


----------



## BrieMode

QUEEN MELLA *.*


----------



## JollyKrun

VitoCorleoneX said:


> exactly.
> 
> sorry but this good isnt near to be called "greatest of all time"
> 
> first he needs stop calling in his matches. im sick of that. even when he does do it QUIETLY DAMMIT.
> This is the reason why i couldnt enjoy Styles vs Cena MitB 16


He also takes some of the worst bumps in the company. Watch how he takes dropkicks just falls on his ass. It's really sad :frown2:


----------



## DGenerationMC

I swear Ellsworth is like that cockroach you can't kill.


----------



## Headliner

I'll never understand the logic of keeping Kallisto from the CW division.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

LOVE HIM OR HATE HIM BUT YOUR GOTTA RESPECT JAMES ELLSWORTH!
We know that your passionate about him and you just hate or boo him now cause its cool to do it.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

StylesP1 said:


> there is something oddly sexy about this blue girl.


Yeah, she was definitely cute. :grin2:


----------



## Lothario

Kalisto vs Ziggler again. I'm done for the night.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Forgot to turn on SD until just now. I saw Ellsworth help Carmella win.. what all happened before that?


----------



## squarebox

Oh for fuck's sake. Another geek.

This is the first time I've ever watched Smackdown Live....Live...now I'm starting to wonder what the fuck I was thinking.


----------



## Griselda

What is this shit? Ziggler should be facing Apollo tonight.


----------



## bradatar

The geek show is what SD Live has become somehow in a week. This is amazing utter trash.


----------



## DoolieNoted

Blue Meanie's little sister had a nice jiggly butt..


----------



## Mordecay

Mauro got JBL with that Blue Meanie reference, JBL went quiet for a second and says "At least he was talented" :lmao


----------



## RapShepard

TD Stinger said:


> I’m not talking about other stories. Other stories have different things to play with.
> 
> But what had been the narrative since Summerslam. The symbolism of Cena leaving his arm band behind. It was that AJ Styles was the one guy who John Cena could not beat. And instead of playing off of that and showing vulnerability, Cena threw it all off just to sound edgy.
> 
> This wasn’t the time to be edgy. This was the time for Cena to show some doubt in himself, wondering if he could beat the man he had been unable too. Then, when Cena finally overcame the man he could not beat, it would mean so much more.
> 
> Instead, Cena basically unjustly called AJ a bitch, and then just beat him straight up, which made AJ look like a bigger bitch in the process.


Bull shit it was the time to be "I don't know if I can overcome this" that's a Cena that is historically panned here. Know Cena did what made sense. "Fuck this guy I run this place and we know. Yeah he won a couple matches, but I've been doing this forever" it's no different than the attitude LeBron takes with Steph Curry last year. 

As far as looking like a bitch why does AJ look like a bitch because he lost after his opponent cut a promo bashing him. He lost is still up 2-1 it's not the end of the world. Plenty of folk have lost after there opponent cut a scathing promo. Doesn't make them a bitch, it's just so weird people go out of there way to look at everything in the worst possible light.

Instead of getting Cena and AJ are 2-1 AJ up and Cena know had to acknowledge he's elite out of the story. People want to get " Cena said he'd win and did it, AJ is a bitch" This let's find the negative attitude is toxic in the fans at time


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Amazing how people can hate Ellsworth when he has the godly ability to make Bradshaw spaz out to the point that he comes off like he's on the cusp of a nervous breakdown and / or busting an artery due to simply existing. :lol


----------



## PanopticonPrime

Headliner said:


> I'll never understand the logic of keeping Kallisto from the CW division.


The crowd would be too amazed by all of the good lucha things that Kalisto would do.


----------



## Ace

A lot of rematches tonight, man the thin roster is really starting to show fpalm

Here's hoping The Revival at least debut.. nothing really to look forward to tonight. Already seen AJ-Ambrose a dozen times and it will end in unsatisfying way (interference or one of them taking a clean loss).


----------



## SureUmm

Ziggler Crüe said:


> What is this shit? Ziggler should be facing Apollo tonight.


Whoa there Bischoff, save the big money for the PPV brother.


----------



## TD Stinger

A rematch from last week with Ziggler and Kalisto. Come on Smackdown, you’re better than that.


----------



## Kabraxal

bradatar said:


> The geek show is what SD Live has become somehow in a week. This is amazing utter trash.


You can tell it's not the same people that had been booking SDL since the split... this is all hallmark Vince variety show booking for kids. WM can't come and go by fast enough so he ignores SDL again and stops ruining it.


----------



## squarebox

Vince couldn't make it any more obvious which is the A show, they get
-Taker
-Brock
-Goldberg
-HHH return
-Joe

Smackdown gets....errr...


----------



## Mox Girl

We had Ziggler vs Kalisto last week, didn't we? :lol Damn these rematches lol.


----------



## -XERO-

misterxbrightside said:


> Ohh, man. Carmella and Ellsworth skipping down the ring together :lol




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/826606108609425408


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

DoubtGin said:


> A man just intentionally attacked a woman on TV!! :lol


:triggered






















































































































































































:troll


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

StylesP1 said:


> there is something oddly sexy about this blue girl.


Yeah, I've been legitimately attracted to her since she debuted.


----------



## RapShepard

I wonder if they'll ever find a replacement for Mysterio

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ace

SD really is becoming shit...

Ziggler v Kallisto and AJ v Ambrose?

Who fucking cares?...


----------



## Victor Chaos

Oh look. Two geeks.


----------



## Mox Girl

Ziggler came out at the start of that acting like a face for a sec, did he forget he's heel now for a moment? :lol


----------



## Mordecay

"Kalisto did well at his 1st Rumble"

Otunga, you fucking idiot, he was the 1st eliminated


----------



## Uptown King

I know the roster is thin but I'm sure they have enough people for it to not be rematches weekly.


----------



## ODRiley

I likey. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bradatar

Kabraxal said:


> bradatar said:
> 
> 
> 
> The geek show is what SD Live has become somehow in a week. This is amazing utter trash.
> 
> 
> 
> You can tell it's not the same people that had been booking SDL since the split... this is all hallmark Vince variety show booking for kids. WM can't come and go by fast enough so he ignores SDL again and stops ruining it.
Click to expand...

It honestly can't be. I'm honestly disappointed. If the USOs don't kill AA tonight or we get a call up...this may be the worst SD live since the split.


----------



## Headliner

Ziggler's tights said Hollywood Heel. He seemed more cocky in his entrance compared to previous serious mode weeks. I'd prefer cocky heel Ziggler.


----------



## Ace

Uptown King said:


> I know the roster is thin but I'm sure they have enough people for it to not be rematches weekly.


 This would be the 3rd or 4th time AJ and Dean have faced one another on SD fpalm


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Zigglypuff rocking "heel" on his gear like the good ol' days. :sk

Shame his program with Kalisto and Crews will likely lead to no remotely worthwhile payoff.


----------



## Natecore

squarebox said:


> Vince couldn't make it any more obvious which is the A show, they get
> -Taker
> -Brock
> -Goldberg
> -HHH return
> -Joe
> 
> Smackdown gets....errr...


Smackdown gets to share the stage with Raw for 4, count them, 4 PPVs a year. That's pretty special.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Uptown King said:


> I know the roster is thin but I'm sure they have enough people for it to not be rematches weekly.


I think they do too it's just they don't really utilize them.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

Otunga is such a douche for teasing JBL for tripping over a microphone cable while coming to the aide of a friend.

Not a babyface announcer thing to do Mr. Jennifer Hudson :no:


----------



## Uptown King

PanopticonPrime said:


> The crowd would be too amazed by all of the good lucha things that Kalisto would do.


I think Dolph could work out in the CW too.


----------



## RapShepard

Steal his fucking mask

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

i HATE kalistos in ring gear.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

#HEELZiggler tried to take off Kalisto's mask.

Bravo sir, bravo.


----------



## Ace

Yo guys, I think they're piping in reactions. 

The crowd is barely reacting to anything..


----------



## DoolieNoted

If you squint real hard you could have pretended that was HBK Vs Mysterio..


Realllllly hard..


----------



## Mox Girl

Why did JBL say "I wanted to see what was under his mask" LMAO, what does he think is under there? :lmao


----------



## starsfan24

Love the new Ziggler.


----------



## squarebox

ODRiley said:


> I likey.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


wow i agree


----------



## TD Stinger

RapShepard said:


> Bull shit it was the time to be "I don't know if I can overcome this" that's a Cena that is historically panned here. Know Cena did what made sense. "Fuck this guy I run this place and we know. Yeah he won a couple matches, but I've been doing this forever" it's no different than the attitude LeBron takes with Steph Curry last year.
> 
> As far as looking like a bitch why does AJ look like a bitch because he lost after his opponent cut a promo bashing him. He lost is still up 2-1 it's not the end of the world. Plenty of folk have lost after there opponent cut a scathing promo. Doesn't make them a bitch, it's just so weird people go out of there way to look at everything in the worst possible light.
> 
> Instead of getting Cena and AJ are 2-1 AJ up and Cena know had to acknowledge he's elite out of the story. People want to get " Cena said he'd win and did it, AJ is a bitch" This let's find the negative attitude is toxic in the fans at time


Buddy, we’re just going to agree to disagree here.

Point is, IMO, that promo did a disservice to the match and it really doesn’t matter that AJ is still up 3-1 because Cena made it pretty clear that those wins didn’t matter to him.


----------



## Uptown King

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Zigglypuff rocking "heel" on his gear like the good ol' days. :sk
> 
> *Shame his program with Kalisto and Crews will likely lead to no remotely worthwhile payoff. *




That is what happens when neither man has been properly booked.


----------



## RapShepard

I heard he's missing a nose and only has one eye lol what JBL

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Griselda

Ambrose Girl said:


> Why did JBL say "I wanted to see what was under his mask" LMAO, what does he think is under there? :lmao


Seriously, does he think Kallisto is a mutant or something? :lol


----------



## BrieMode

Naomi's outfit.. ouuh gurl :argh:


----------



## Mordecay

Becky "i am used to be attacked from all angles" :book


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

Happy Birthday Becky!!!  :becky :becky2


----------



## RapShepard

TD Stinger said:


> Buddy, we’re just going to agree to disagree here.
> 
> Point is, IMO, that promo did a disservice to the match and it really doesn’t matter that AJ is still up 3-1 because Cena made it pretty clear that those wins didn’t matter to him.


I'm not your buddy pal lol, but agree to disagree


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Good promo by Naomi. Becky was pretty good too.


----------



## Ace

This SD has been pretty average so far... you expect better with possibly more people watching tonight because of The Rumble.

So far, Raw has won this week by a country mile and you wouldn't expect SD to retain many of those additional viewers after the stuff we've seen so far..


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

criiiiiiiinge


----------



## bradatar

RapShepard said:


> I heard he's missing a nose and only has one eye lol what JBL
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


JBL is the fucking best part of this show so far. That's where SD is at currently. What the fuck.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Becky with the good gaudy hair. :deandre She's on some Wendy's shit with how vibrant it is.



Headliner said:


> Ziggler's tights said Hollywood Heel. He seemed more cocky in his entrance compared to previous serious mode weeks. I'd prefer cocky heel Ziggler.


If his entrance sees him twerking again while wearing a title belt backwards, my hope in his future will be restored. :sk


----------



## RapShepard

Ambrose Girl said:


> Why did JBL say "I wanted to see what was under his mask" LMAO, what does he think is under there? :lmao


Apparently no nose and a missing eye :lmao that's some shit Lawler would say about Kane back in the day


----------



## DammitChrist

Mordecay said:


> "Kalisto did well at his 1st Rumble"
> 
> Otunga, you fucking idiot, he was the 1st eliminated


Kallisto was the 4th one eliminated (first 3 were Jack Gallagher, Mojo Rawley, and Big Cass), but I agree with you. He didn't do well in his 1st rumble. Plus, fuck Otunga :lol


----------



## Griselda

Roman Makes Me Hard said:


> This SD has been pretty average so far... you expect better with possibly more people watching tonight because of The Rumble.
> 
> So far, Raw has won this week by a country mile.


That is extremely sad considering Raw was boring as hell aside from Rollins/Joe/HHH.


----------



## Natecore

I hope those two idiots get beat up


----------



## Rb27332

Mordecay said:


> Becky "i am used to be attacked from all angles"


i was thinking the same thing


----------



## Ace

Raw gets a Lesnar appearance, Joe's debut and Haitch returning.

SD gets a Cena promo, Ziggler-Kallisto and a meaningless AJ-Ambrose match :lmao


----------



## SureUmm

bradatar said:


> It honestly can't be. I'm honestly disappointed. If the USOs don't kill AA tonight or we get a call up...this may be the worst SD live since the split.


It's a crime how they pretty much stopped using the Usos. Their turn instantly rejuvenated them but nothing really happened with it.


----------



## Mox Girl

Naomi is growing on me so much lately, I'm really loving her right now.


----------



## bradatar

SureUmm said:


> bradatar said:
> 
> 
> 
> It honestly can't be. I'm honestly disappointed. If the USOs don't kill AA tonight or we get a call up...this may be the worst SD live since the split.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a crime how they pretty much stopped using the Usos. Their turn instantly rejuvenated them but nothing really happened with it.
Click to expand...

I'm calling a geek match where the USOs come out after and straight beat the living shit out of them. A show can't be THIS bad where JBL has been the highlight.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

Feel the GLOW!!!


----------



## DoolieNoted

C'mon Smackdown.. You only got a freaking hour left.. Do something interesting FFS..


----------



## Ace

Now a women's match lol :lmao


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

another shitty wm song with shit RIDA


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

RapShepard said:


> Apparently no nose and a missing eye :lmao that's some shit Lawler would say about Kane back in the day


----------



## Uptown King

So will every WM have a Flo Rida theme song.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Uptown King said:


> [/B]
> 
> That is what happens when neither man has been properly booked.


Indeed. It's especially irritating because SD's writing has consistently been great at best or okay at worst.

Now if they pair up Kalisto with Crews to form a team, that could make this whole angle worth it, since they'd be very similar the Van Dam and Mysterio team back in 2005.


----------



## SureUmm

Naomi must have a good eye for visuals. Her entrance is different from anything I've seen WWE come up with.


----------



## starsfan24

VitoCorleoneX said:


> another shitty wm song with shit RIDA


AND PITBULL!


----------



## Quasar56

SureUmm said:


> It's a crime how they pretty much stopped using the Usos. Their turn instantly rejuvenated them but nothing really happened with it.


I completely forgot the Usos existed until I saw them in the lumberjack match last week.
Shame really, heel Usos could have been decent.


----------



## Steve Black Man

Who was that blue girl? 

I kinda liked her...


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

Becky!!! :becky


----------



## DoubtGin

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/826608781157081089
:lmao


----------



## Mox Girl

I can tell that Mania song is gonna annoy me lol :lol


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

i dont feel the glow i feel the hole


----------



## Mra22

Ok, this Smackdown is boring I am about to turn it off it's making me sleepy


----------



## Ace

Man SD needs something... a show after an event like the Rumble is a great opportunity to add viewers to your weekly fanbase.

This seems like a complete throw away... the opposite of Raw which took advantage of this opportunity and tried to hook viewers with big angles.


----------



## StylesP1

Why they visit this shit city I will never know.


----------



## BrieMode

this crowd is agg af :argh:


----------



## Mango13

This crowd is so beyond dead, why pay to go to a show if your not going to show one ounce of enjoyment lol


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

I want Becky's goggles on something. There's a sexist joke in there somewhere, but I can't for the life of me find it.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Bliss and Mickie may be my favorite women's pairing of all-time. :homer


----------



## Leather Rebel

What a fucking terrible crowd by god.


----------



## DoolieNoted

Mickie needs some new ring gear.


----------



## bradatar

Highlights of SDLive:

JBL roasting people

Mickie James and Alexa lookin fine


----------



## phyfts

it's 05:00 AM in my country and I'm watching this shit. I have no life. At least Alexa is on the screen.


----------



## Rb27332

AngryConsumer said:


> Bliss and Mickie may be my favorite women's pairing of all-time.


agreed


----------



## misterxbrightside

Awkward announcing. Why do they start announcements in the middle of the entrances? Mickie stood there awkwardly because they couldn't play Alexa's music yet.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

I like Becky's lace gear, it's nice. I still want to get a Alexa Bliss shirt.


----------



## Mra22

Mango13 said:


> This crowd is so beyond dead, why pay to go to a show if your not going to show one ounce of enjoyment lol


To be fair there hasn't been much to enjoy tonight


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Alexa...them tights guhl..........fuggin' a bruh!


----------



## squarebox

lol this crowd

pay to go there and sit on their hands, good job.


----------



## SureUmm

It sounds crazy but constantly harping on Naomi being "most athletic" and having "all the tools" is backhanded complementing.


----------



## WrestlingOracle

Are we going to have to endure "Mr Worldwide" Pitbull at Wrestlemania now? :frown2:


----------



## DoolieNoted

Naomi forgot to put her 'NeverBotch' panties on..


----------



## BrieMode

Cmon Alexa.. do something different than punchs and kickss :argh:


----------



## Ace

Mra22 said:


> To be fair there hasn't been much to enjoy tonight


 Last week was pretty shit too.


----------



## Trophies

Camera man loves Mickie's ass.


----------



## Brollins

SureUmm said:


> It sounds crazy but constantly harping on Naomi being "most athletic" and having "all the tools" is backhanded complementing.


It is almost racist if you ask me.


----------



## Irrelevant

She completely missed those knees.


----------



## starsfan24

Alexa legit hurt or selling? Landing didn't look great.

Nope. She's good.


----------



## Mordecay

Bliss didn't even hit her once with the knees lol


----------



## Natecore

Time to watch my Dawgs vs Kentucky :mark:

Musburger's last game! :mark:

Go Dawgs!!! :mark:


----------



## Mra22

Did RAW and SD switch writers?


----------



## BrieMode

BOTCH miss Bliss :argh: :argh:


----------



## Ace

Are they piping in some cheering now lol? :lmao

The crowd looks bored out of their minds.


----------



## Mox Girl

An ad break in this match? It doesn't need it.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Mickie's kicks to her opponents hit rate is like 48%. Terrible botcher, but she's still sexy doe.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

Gainn_Damage said:


> Mickie needs some new ring gear.


The colors are nice but the flared out bottoms are not the best look. I hope she gets new gear too.


----------



## squarebox

Mra22 said:


> Did RAW and SD switch writers?


From what I've heard, Vince likes to have full control over everything come WM season. That could have something to do with it.


----------



## misterxbrightside

Naomi damn near kicked that ref :lol


----------



## bradatar

Mra22 said:


> Did RAW and SD switch writers?


Only explanation I can think of.


----------



## Griselda

Roman Makes Me Hard said:


> Are they piping in some cheering now lol? :lmao
> 
> The crowd looks bored out of their mind.


I don't blame em.


----------



## DoolieNoted

That cover break-up looked... Ugly..

Thought she'd taken the ref out and tweaked Becky's leg at the same time..


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Mra22 said:


> Did RAW and SD switch writers?


Brian James. :shrug:


----------



## Mordecay

squarebox said:


> From what I've heard, Vince likes to have full control over everything come WM season. That could have something to do with it.


Actually Road Dogg has gotten more power in the SD writing team over Ryan Ward, so that might explain something


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

Roman Makes Me Hard said:


> Are they piping in some cheering now lol? :lmao
> 
> The crowd looks bored out of their mind.


wouldnt be the first time that they are doing it.
they doing it even when they are live,

tough shit for kevin fucking dunn to do


----------



## squarebox

Mordecay said:


> Actually Road Dogg has gotten more power in the SD writing team over Ryan Ward, so that might explain something


Well that too yeah, but at the end of the day the buck stops with Vince who probably has his hands all over both shows coming into WM season.


----------



## DoolieNoted

Mra22 said:


> Did RAW and SD switch writers?


Oh, you didn't know?


:grin2:


----------



## Griselda

Oh my god, Alexa. kada


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Mickie and Becky seem to work well off each other. Alexa still looks green as fuck.


----------



## Ace

Yeah this is piped in as hell :lmao

Naomi getting a monster pop :lmao


----------



## Mango13

they are 100% putting crowd reactions into the feed


----------



## Trophies

Mickie FLEW off the apron. :lol


----------



## starsfan24

These kicks are the worst move in wrestling. Good God.


----------



## TD Stinger

JBL goes between decent and un Godly annoying, guess which he is tonight.

Naomi’s on point tonight.


----------



## BrieMode

FUCK NAOMI! WHAT A QUEEN


----------



## Lothario

Jesus Christ Naomi's ass is insane. :banderas


----------



## Abisial

Naomi :mark:



People about to shit on her for that kick thing, but AJ does a punch variation just as stupid and Sasha does it too.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Geez, they're letting Naomi show some shit. Fucking nice.


----------



## misterxbrightside

Dude Mickie went FLYING!


----------



## starsfan24

Yep. Saw that coming.


----------



## the_hound

alexa burried again


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

They're only teasing a Naomi push, she'll lose any SD Women's title match she gets.


----------



## Griselda

Roman Makes Me Hard said:


> Yeah this is piped in as hell :lmao
> 
> Naomi getting a monster pop :lmao


How long are you gonna have that name for anyway?


----------



## Victor Chaos

Poor Wicked Witch of the WWE. :frown2:


----------



## Headliner

That split leg moonsault was nice!!!


----------



## Mox Girl

I'm glad Naomi has a new finisher, it looks so much better than that ass thing she used to use :lol


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

YAY! NAOMI AND BECKY WON.

Great to see Becky on the winning side for once. Yeah it's tag match but shit. i'll take it.


----------



## Mordecay

Well, Naomi has improoved


----------



## AngryConsumer

Abisial said:


> Naomi :mark:
> 
> 
> 
> People about to shit on her for that kick thing, but *AJ does a punch variation just as stupid* and Sasha does it too.


:jim


----------



## Mango13

Ambrose Girl said:


> I'm glad Naomi has a new finisher, it looks so much better than that ass thing she used to use :lol


Yeah it actually looks legit, compared to slamming your giant ass into someones face lol


----------



## Ace

AA finally getting some air time... please have TR debut..



Ziggler Crüe said:


> How long are you gonna have that name for anyway?


No idea.


----------



## the_hound

YESSSSSSS REVIVAL


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

The Cleaner said:


> Geez, they're letting Naomi show some shit. Fucking nice.


I hope she wins the Smackdown Women's Title! :smile2:


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

TD Stinger said:


> JBL goes between decent and un Godly annoying, guess which he is tonight.
> 
> Naomi’s on point tonight.


Goddamn, she looked better than any of the women on either show tonight.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Glad to see Naomi bringing back the split-legged moonsault as a finisher and getting back into title contention. She can be a bit sloppy sometimes, but she looked on point tonight and got some decent pops to boot.

However, I still want Little Miss Bliss Thicc to reign as champ forever. >


----------



## AngryConsumer

What's next for AA? 

How about some TV time? :lol


----------



## DoubtGin

Revival about to debut


----------



## safc-scotty

Revival incoming please.


----------



## Ace

Open challenge?

Has to be The Revival :mark:


----------



## starsfan24

Revival. Please.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

The Revival versus these guys should be good.

Benjamin and Haas returning tonight?!


----------



## TD Stinger

That interviewer will never not be awkward to me, lol.


----------



## Prayer Police

Jason Jordan is bae


----------



## Strategize

2 weeks and they've already made Mickie coming back feel completely unimportant.


----------



## wwetna1

Who is going to out pop the Alphas and need to be muted this week? Happened to the Wyatts, Usos, and even Hype Bros lol


----------



## DGenerationMC

Gable & Jordan are about to get fisted.


----------



## Abisial

AngryConsumer said:


> :jim


The move he does is the same exact thing in concept, but except kicks it's punches. Why exactly are you giving me sarcastic Jim emotes?


----------



## DoolieNoted

Roman Makes Me Hard said:


> AA finally getting some air time... please have TR debut..
> 
> No idea.


It's about time it got changed back..

Organise a protest or something.. :nerd:


----------



## AngryConsumer

OMG! Please let it be The Revival! :mark:


----------



## StylesP1

wwetna1 said:


> Who is going to out pop the Alphas and need to be muted this week? Happened to the Wyatts, Usos, and even Hype Bros lol


Corpus Christi mutes themselves. 

Hoping for The Revival.


----------



## bradatar

Okay now we will get the heel
USOs we've been waiting for


----------



## Phaedra

Oh God in heaven ... PLEASE HEAR MY PRAYER, LET THE REVIVAL DEBUT ... PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE LET ME GET WHAT I WANT!!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

If the Usos don't show up and usurp American Alpha for the belts, I'll be surprised. Both teams have been directionless for a good minute and could use the title change to really re-ignite their feud.


----------



## misterxbrightside

Alexa Bliss was the real MVP tho in that ring gear :trips7


----------



## wwetna1

The Revival would be DOA. Benjamin would be too if he is tied to Haas.


----------



## Griselda

Abisial said:


> The move he does is the same exact thing in concept, but except kicks it's punches. Why exactly are you giving me sarcastic Jim emotes?


He makes it look brutal though. Looked like he knocked Ellsworth into another planet that one time.


----------



## squarebox

lol this crowd would have no fucking idea who they even are (The Revival).


----------



## Ace

Gainn_Damage said:


> It's about time it got changed back..
> 
> Organise a protest or something.. :nerd:


 Eh, not fussed about it. 

Going to just wait until the mods change it.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

AA doing an Open Challenge. 

Either The Usos or The Revival making their debut.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I am quite displeased with what has transpired tonight. Pinning the champion is always unacceptable, and they just did it TWICE! *


----------



## Strategize

Please don't let the Revival debut in front of this garbage crowd.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Hoping for The Revival. :mark: :mark:

Expecting The Ascension. :lmao :lmao


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

its going to be the usos *roman reigns no.30 entry* effect


seriously no way revival to debut 2night


----------



## Ace

On second thought, TR debuting in front of this crowd could be brutal...


----------



## Irrelevant

Strategize said:


> Please don't let the Revival debut in front of this garbage crowd.


MTE They deserve much better.


----------



## the_hound

ITS THE FUCKING USOS, fuck that i'm done for tonight


----------



## starsfan24

Legit BOSS said:


> *I am quite displeased with what has transpired tonight. Pinning the champion is always unacceptable, and they just did it TWICE! *


Two in one night.


----------



## DoolieNoted

Ziggler Crüe said:


> He makes it look brutal though. Looked like he knocked Ellsworth into another planet that one time.


He did it pretty stiff that time though.. But then that match needed to be brutal to put an end to their 'feud'..


----------



## StylesP1

Roman Makes Me Hard said:


> On second thought, TR debuting in front of this crowd could be brutal...


I just want them on SDL. Joe has already been wasted on Raw because....its Raw. I just want to see The Revival have a chance to succeed on the good show. Even if tonight has been mostly filler. 

WHERE THE FUCK IS TYE?!?!?


----------



## Ace

Talking Smack seems pretty meh tonight too...

Miz probably interferes in AJ-Ambrose...

Gah, what a terrible SD this has been...


----------



## TD Stinger

Daniel Bryan’s back on Talking Smack bitches!


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

What the bloody fuck is this shit they're playing during the Rumble stills. Good lord.


----------



## Mordecay

Bryan back at Talking Smack :yay:yay:yay:yay:yay


----------



## Griselda

WOW. AA got literally no reaction.


----------



## Abisial

Ziggler Crüe said:


> He makes it look brutal though. Looked like he knocked Ellsworth into another planet that one time.


To be fair, it was on Ellsworth :lol


----------



## imthegame19

Legit BOSS said:


> *I am quite displeased with what has transpired tonight. Pinning the champion is always unacceptable, and they just did it TWICE! *




Hopefully it doesn't happen a third time with AJ pinning Ambrose.


----------



## -XERO-

*Thug Life*


----------



## starsfan24

Knew it.


----------



## Ace

The Uso's, okay.

I like them, but I don't know how to feel about this.


----------



## DoubtGin

whyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Irrelevant

Usos. Cool.


----------



## squarebox

Damn I was hoping for the Fashion Police!


----------



## Trophies

heelUsos


----------



## Phaedra

BULLSHIT. 

but then this crowd sucks.


----------



## Abisial

Heelsos :mark:


----------



## Headliner

I've missed the Usos.


----------



## wwetna1

Ameican No Pop ..... 


USOS TRAP MUSIC -- YES


----------



## Mango13

I really like the Usos new theme, LOL the ascension


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Welp, let the WF meltdown begin. 

But wait, there's more!


----------



## AngryConsumer

I'll take the Usos returning. They've been fire since their turn.


----------



## starsfan24

Oh boy. It keeps getting better.


----------



## Lothario

Vaudevillains:maury


----------



## Mox Girl

LMAO everybody wants a shot :lol


----------



## squarebox

lmao all these jobber tag teams

"This just shows the level of competition here on Smackdown" fpalmfpalm


----------



## the_hound

seriously what the fuck is shit shit??? i can't i just can't


----------



## SureUmm

Smackdown's tag division sucks, because they lean so heavily on these shitty "wait a minute, EVERY TEAM IS INVOLVED" segments and matches. Just pick two teams and have them fucking feud.


----------



## Mordecay

Everyone out lol


----------



## Ace

The whole division :lmao

WTF is this?..


----------



## bradatar

Geeks and heel USOs awesome!


----------



## StylesP1

Breezango!!!!!


----------



## Nicky Midss

geek rumble.


----------



## DoubtGin

Revival might still show up


----------



## Irrelevant

Ok then.


----------



## wwetna1

SDL Tag chamber guaranteed with the Usos winning I hope


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

So once American Alpha win, will the SmackDown Live tag team division be officially declared dead?


----------



## Victor Chaos

misterxbrightside said:


> Alexa Bliss was the real MVP tho in that ring gear :trips7


And those thighs and buttcheeks on Little Miss Bliss.


----------



## safc-scotty

Setting up another tag team EC?


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

wwetna1 said:


> SDL Tag chamber guaranteed with the Usos winning I hope


Yes Please.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Didn't I see this same scenario last month?


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

I swear I'm gonna stalk that ringside cameraman and feed him his own fucking nutsack.


----------



## Lothario

This has been a terrible episode. Dean & AJ could salvage it halfway but I won't complain if they both say fuck it and sleepwalk through their match considering how it appears they'll be handled going into Mania.


----------



## wwetna1

When Shelton returns he needs to make Alpha his Team Benjamin


----------



## Abisial

Gotch seemed so out of it and halfassey coming down that ramp, like he just knows he's jobbing :lol


----------



## DoolieNoted

First time they've done something a little unpredictable and...


More fucking ads..


----------



## Ace

This has Vince's hands written all over it.

What a shitfest of a show this has been.


----------



## wwetna1

The Cleaner said:


> I swear I'm gonna stalk that ringside cameraman and feed him his own fucking nutsack.


I went to a Raw and SD taping recently. SD tapes in front of the announcers. Raw camera men tapes from the hard camera side. Found that weird ... And in NXT their hard cam is on the opposite side


----------



## SureUmm

The Cleaner said:


> I swear I'm gonna stalk that ringside cameraman and feed him his own fucking nutsack.


He's only following orders!

Fight the real enemy. Kevin Dunn, and whatever made him how he is.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

The Cleaner said:


> I swear I'm gonna stalk that ringside cameraman and feed him his own fucking nutsack.


You just really hate the camera man don't you? lol.


----------



## wwetna1

Abisial said:


> Gotch seemed so out of it and halfassey coming down that ramp, like he just knows he's jobbing :lol


If going by reports he was probably most likely saying "the fucking old guys always want to tell me how to sell and what to do, fuck a vet"


----------



## the_hound

WELCOME TO TAGDOWN LIVE


----------



## starsfan24

Pls Revival. Longshot but please.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

SureUmm said:


> He's only following orders!
> 
> Fight the real enemy. Kevin Dunn, and whatever made him how he is.


Then I'll stalk them both and feed them each other's duodenums, cos they probably already enjoy each other's fruitbowls. :cuss:


----------



## Irrelevant

Is it really a battle royal? Wow.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Legit BOSS said:


> *I am quite displeased with what has transpired tonight. Pinning the champion is always unacceptable, and they just did it TWICE! *


Naomi was on point tonight and even got some decent pops. :draper2

Don't worry, though. Our bite-sized, bling bling-wearing bae will rebound in resounding fashion because she's the only champ that runs this camp now that A.J. isn't the WWE Champ anymore.


----------



## -XERO-




----------



## AngryConsumer

I'd almost rather see the Authors of Pain come out and just wipe this ring clean.


----------



## starsfan24

What the hell was that?


----------



## wwetna1

Usos just dragging people ass out to drop them


----------



## DoubtGin

This was one of the worst segments I've watched I think.


----------



## Headliner

That was....random. So I guess next week Slater/Rhyno vs AA?


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

And the point of all that was.............?????


----------



## squarebox

The fuck happened there?


----------



## SureUmm

The Cleaner said:


> Then I'll stalk them both and feed them each other's duodenums, cos they probably already enjoy each other's fruitbowls. :cuss:


----------



## ElTerrible

The Cleaner said:


> And the point of all that was.............?????


That when you issue an open challenge for a title, actually everybody should come out. It makes sense.

That being sat, holy hell that one Uso got fat.


----------



## Canes17

Bit silly The Champ getting pinned twice by the same person. Silly booking? I know they well feud at EC. But she's the champ. Book her stronger. As it is Bliss we'll retain at EC I'm pretty sure of.


----------



## Lothario

:lol I enjoy how subtly discontent Mauro appears when Phillips takes over. Flashes that, "This smug son of a bitch," look every now and then.


----------



## DoolieNoted

The Old Day segment made more sense than that shit.


----------



## Trophies

Natayla's security :lol


----------



## wwetna1

Black sec peeping corners for Nikki after she whooped their ass lol


----------



## Mox Girl

Daniel's face after he yelled :lmao Like he couldn't believe he just shouted like that hahaha.


----------



## bradatar

This is so fucking awful. Is the Miz buried now? Fuck this show.


----------



## wwe9391

hahah angry Daniel is back


----------



## Irrelevant

Bringing up John Cena as a dig to Nikki Bella is getting old.


----------



## wwetna1

Bryan should hire Dr Shelby for them


----------



## Trophies

Poor Bryan...he's had enough.


----------



## Lothario

Nikki is stacked. Just built for sex. My God.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

Don't make Daniel angry lol!


----------



## Victor Chaos

I hope The Awesome One an his goddess makes an appearance.


----------



## DoolieNoted

Broken Daniel Bryan..


----------



## DammitChrist

Daniel Bryan letting his inner Dr. Shelby out


----------



## DoubtGin

Ambrose with the pop again.


----------



## -XERO-




----------



## squarebox

I don't care about this match, I've seen it enough times already ffs


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

What should the name of Natayla's security be?


----------



## Lothario

Dean's hair gets thinner weekly. :lol


----------



## Mox Girl

Good lord, that's a terrible photo of Baron Corbin :lol He looked so bald, even more than usual, cos his hair was merging into the bg LOL.


----------



## bradatar

Never mind this can't last a half hour. Give me Miz and Corbin tomfoolery.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

WHERE IS DR SHELBY WHERE IS KANE?!


smackdown is a shitshow 2night and i dont know why. hope dean vs styles saves the show


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Almost a half hour left for lots of fuckery. And commercials.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Even this shit crowd gives AJ a well-deserving pop! 

AND STILL THE FACE THAT RUNS THE PLACE! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Trophies

Styles doesn't look right without the title.


----------



## Lothario

Knowing these two, they're going to attempt to shut the building down in protest. More of an effort than the company deserves to receive from the pair either way.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

So many ads... so little time... ugh.


----------



## Leather Rebel

"Lost the WWE Championship at Royal Rumble" as a fact...

What?


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> What should the name of Natayla's security be?


Two random assholes? :lmao


----------



## SureUmm

whoops


----------



## DoolieNoted

The Cleaner said:


> Almost a half hour left for lots of fuckery. And commercials.


Probably more commercials than fuckery the way they're going tonight..


----------



## DoubtGin

Very disappointing Smackdown so far. There was basically nothing of note tonight.


----------



## the_hound

tag match, jobber match, squash match, tag match, tag match cluster fuck and now a 30 min advert. ugh


----------



## Ace

Nothing eventful has happened on this show, it's been the very definition of a filler show..

My hopes of a big show after Mania have been rushed, they'll probably move Nakamura to Raw too.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

The Cleaner said:


> Two random assholes? :lmao


That's not very nice, I don't think I would say that to their face's they look tough lol! :laugh:


----------



## Strategize

Here comes another pointless 20 min AJ/Ambrose match


----------



## Lothario

SureUmm said:


> whoops


----------



## SureUmm

Leather Rebel said:


> "Lost the WWE Championship at Royal Rumble" as a fact...
> 
> What?


a
AJ STYLES FACTS
"Finisher: The Phenomenal Forearm"
"His sister died when she was 12"


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Naomi was on point tonight and even got some decent pops. :draper2
> 
> Don't worry, though. Our bite-sized, bling bling-wearing bae will rebound in resounding fashion because she's the only champ that runs this camp now that A.J. isn't the WWE Champ anymore.


*
Here's my gripe: At the Royal Rumble, they had NATALYA in the match, yet pinned the champion. I said ok, this is stupid, but I assume Alexa will get her win back like last time and have us forget it happened. NOPE! Pinned again on free television. This was the opportunity for the heels to get their revenge. Similarly on RAW, it was stupid to have an underdog character in Bayley go up 3-0 on Charlotte on TV. It ultimately did nothing for her because she got wrecked in the title match anyway. Pinning the champion does no favors for any involved parties, ESPECIALLY if the challenger loses the match that counts. I miss the era of inaccessible heel champions that either dominated the faces, or escaped certain death and had you pumped to see the big battle on PPV.*


----------



## Ace

DoubtGin said:


> Very disappointing Smackdown so far. There was basically nothing of note tonight.


 If this is the post AJ era, I don't want none.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

I hate it when they have commercials and I switch to my alternate for just such occasions and that has..... commercials. That just fucking pisses me off.

Oh come the fuck on... more Rumble stills while there's a match waiting to happen. 

And that fucking NOISE.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

reports say Samoa Joe is currently in corpus christi. hmm.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

SureUmm said:


> a
> AJ STYLES FACTS
> "Finisher: The Phenomenal Forearm"
> "His sister died when she was 12"


I didn't know that about his sister, that's sad! :crying::frown2:


----------



## Ace

Fuck me so many ads fpalm


----------



## wwe9391

Yea ok Cena vs Orton is NOT happening at WM now.


----------



## Griselda

Cena vs Orton on free television? Who in the fuck is writing this shit???


----------



## Mordecay

LMAO, here we go again

Cena vs Orton


----------



## squarebox

Miz the best part of the show so far


----------



## starsfan24

Oh my God no.


----------



## Ace

John Cena v Randy Orton next week :lmao

No chance of it happening at WM.

Miz is on commentary, I guess that's good at least?


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Well, there's your Miz sighting. But he won't get involved. I'm pretty sure.


----------



## Victor Chaos

the A-Lister and his goddess :mark:


----------



## DoolieNoted

2 hour show, 1 hour 30 of ads and filler..

SD has gone to shit so quickly.


----------



## wkc_23

What. The. Fuck. Cena and Orton next week. Fucking stupid.


----------



## the_hound

oh fuck me sideways


----------



## bradatar

Thank God for Miz. Save us please. Have Corbin come out and have something entertaining please. Or let's and gentlemen, children of all ages...the road dogg has ruined SD Live.


----------



## Trophies

So Orton vs Cena next week for real or new champ at EC


----------



## SovereignVA

David Otunga: You guys are like a bootleg version of my life.

Holy shit :lmao


----------



## Ace

I'll be disappointed if AJ doesn't do a 450 and PF from the top of the pod.


----------



## SureUmm

Corpus Christi loves the Texas Cloverleaf. They understood that reference.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Only WWE can make a AJ match boring.


----------



## DoubtGin

Miz improving the quality of the show yet again.


----------



## wwe9391

The Cleaner said:


> Only WWE can make a AJ match boring.


AJ can NEVER have a boring match. Thats how good the face that runs the place is.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Miz yammering is just annoying now. There's a fucking match going on.


----------



## wwetna1

LMAO @ Miz- Is AJ trying to do my kicks? 

Miz humbled the hell out of Otunga too lol


----------



## bradatar

Miz is such fire.


----------



## Mordecay

Otunga buried


----------



## Victor Chaos

The Miz telling it like it is.


----------



## DammitChrist

LOL the Miz questioning AJ Styles doing his Daniel Bryan kicks :lol


----------



## DoolieNoted

Otunga just needs to get abducted by aliens or something.

He's fucking abysmal.


----------



## Ace

The Cleaner said:


> Only WWE can make a AJ match boring.


 Everyone is expecting fuckery so it's difficult to get invested.


----------



## Lothario

Both of these guys are working like they've been broken.


----------



## WrestlingOracle

Albeit we have seen contenders face each other before big ppvs: I still think Cena/Orton on free tv this close tips off that it will indeed be Wyatt/Orton for the belt at Mania.


----------



## DoubtGin

whyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## wkc_23

Corbin with skinny jeans on :HA


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

WTF at Corbin's pants.......son c'mon!!!


----------



## bradatar

Miz Corbin is such a waste of Miz. God damnit Road Dogg.


----------



## Abisial

Here to start his feud with Dean...


----------



## Ace

And there it is lol...


----------



## the_hound

*shakes head


----------



## wwetna1

The Cleaner said:


> Only WWE can make a AJ match boring.


AJ hasn't had a above average match with Ambrose without gimmicks. They don't click well. Miz and him work better together. Then again I have never seen Ambrose work a better non gimmick match than with HHH in WWE. He is too quirky, punches too weak, not fluid, etc


----------



## Trophies

Why is Corbin dressed like Dean?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Legit BOSS said:


> *
> Here's my gripe: At the Royal Rumble, they had NATALYA in the match, yet pinned the champion. I said ok, this is stupid, but I assume Alexa will get her win back like last time and have us forget it happened. NOPE! Pinned again on free television. This was the opportunity for the heels to get their revenge. Similarly on RAW, it was stupid to have an underdog character in Bayley go up 3-0 on Charlotte on TV. It ultimately did nothing for her because she got wrecked in the title match anyway. Pinning the champion does no favors for any involved parties, ESPECIALLY if the challenger loses the match that counts. I miss the era of inaccessible heel champions that either dominated the faces, or escaped certain death and had you pumped to see the big battle on PPV.*


Didn't catch the Rumble pre-show and I missed Bayley / Charlotte, but going from what you just said about those two matches, it does sound moronic / typical of the 'E to do that.

Nevertheless, Bliss has been one of the few consistently great things of the entire product, so I'm sure that she'll retain during her feud with Naomi and continue to reign for a good, long while.


----------



## Victor Chaos

Oh geez its Boring Corbin. Please go away.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

I think Baron's growing on me, I guess I am a fan lol!


----------



## Mox Girl

LMAO Corbin's skinny jeans :lmao

Also did Miz say Daniel Bryan never main evented Mania? Or did I mishear him? :lol


----------



## DoolieNoted

Corbin raided Dean's wardrobe?


----------



## bradatar

wkc_23 said:


> Corbin with skinny jeans on


My girlfriend has just confirmerd those are def chick jeans.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Fuckery time. Right after these commercial messages.


----------



## Canes17

Corbin Ambrose it begins


----------



## Ace

Raw > SD.


----------



## Taroostyles

Yeah why does a bad ass character like Corbin have fucking skinny jeans on? I know it's a small gripe but remember a time where the details mattered?


----------



## Mox Girl

Gainn_Damage said:


> Corbin raided Dean's wardrobe?


Dean does NOT wear skinny jeans :lol It's more like he raided Seth Rollins' wardrobe haha.


----------



## wwe9391

6 person annonce team


----------



## Ace

So this match goes another 5 mins before Miz and Corbin interfere.


----------



## Headliner

6 people announcing. :done


----------



## DoubtGin

needs a bigger commentary team


----------



## Griselda

Taroostyles said:


> Yeah why does a bad ass character like Corbin have fucking skinny jeans on? I know it's a small gripe but remember a time where the details mattered?


The biggest badass in the business wore jorts, Corbin is fine.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Holy shit, aren't they violating some kind of fire code at that table now?


----------



## WrestlingOracle

Pumphandle gutbuster that was nice!


----------



## Phaedra

That announce table looks ridiculous lol.


----------



## DoubtGin

Miz is burying everyone. GOAT


----------



## DoolieNoted

All they need now is the Spanish and Russian commentary teams and they could do 5-a-side


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

Baron's arms are too short to box with Miz on the mic.


----------



## dclikewah

How many headsets do they have access to? Think they can squeeze Cena and Bray in there also?


----------



## razzathereaver

Goddamn, Miz is verbally slaughtering Corbin :lol


----------



## DGenerationMC

I hope Corbin murders Miz mid-sentence.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Miz is my WWE spokesman.

I said it!


----------



## Victor Chaos

The Miz >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Boring Corbin


----------



## wwetna1

Looks like the table at the Last Supper when they show 7 people at the announce booth


----------



## squarebox

what the fuck? A faint "this is awesome" chant? :lmao :lmao


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Yeah..There's too many people at that table.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Corbin doesn't want to step in Miz's world. :lol


----------



## Ace

Miz and Aries have a future as commentators.


----------



## The High King

Corbin with his flabby belly dangling over his chick denims.
A frightening look for sure


----------



## bradatar

Roman Makes Me Hard said:


> Miz and Aries have a future as commentators.


Absolutely. Once JBL calls John Cena Josh or some shit in a few years just bring Miz in please. He is gold.


----------



## wwetna1

Roman Makes Me Hard said:


> Miz and Aries have a future as commentators.


Miz basically was one when Main Event came on Ion


----------



## Canes17

What's with this obsession with WWE currently making their champs lose non title matches? In the woman's one. Mickie should of pinned Becky. As a heel creating that heat. We know Bliss and Naomi are facing at EC. I don't see the purpose of Bliss eating two pins. But what do I know. I think Bliss we'll retain as it is. Cena just took a pin too. WWE build feuds in a feud. Don't make the champs look like chumps. Booking I tell ya. Overall an average sd. First segment the best,Bray was the highlight. Corbin Ambrose meh.


----------



## Ace

Nice sequence there.


----------



## wkc_23

That was a unique, yet nice move.


----------



## DoubtGin

Dunne vs Ambrose feud confirmed


----------



## -XERO-

wwetna1 said:


> Looks like the table at the Last Supper when they show 7 people at the announce booth












__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/826624093260697600


----------



## wwe9391

Miz is on FIRE on commentary


----------



## SovereignVA

Miz is such a good heel that I want Corbin to beat the living shit out of him :lmao


----------



## Lothario

Love that move Dean pulls out on AJ.


----------



## DGenerationMC




----------



## SureUmm

7 people sitting at an announce table is a surreal image.


----------



## the_hound




----------



## DoubtGin

Miz is on another level. He's both insulting his enemies and putting them over at the same time without it sounding forced.


----------



## misterxbrightside

That move looked like a botch but cool at the same time.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

DGenerationMC said:


>



That looks painful! :surprise: That lady must be tough!


----------



## wwetna1

Muaro really talks too fucking much


----------



## TD Stinger

These 2 have great chemistry.


----------



## wwe9391

I fuckin hate that stupid rope flip that Ambrose does.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

These two dudes probably shouldn't work as well together as they do, but it's always a fucking pleasure to watch them have a match.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Styles and Ambrose bringing it. :mark:


----------



## Trophies

Things are picking up here at the end.


----------



## wkc_23

Thank god AJ got that W.


----------



## wwe9391

AJ WINS!!!


----------



## squarebox

that's it? :lmao


----------



## Abisial

God fucking dammit, he's jobbing at Wrestlemania to Baron too fpalm


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

YES!!!!! AJ WINS!!!!!!!!!!

Good azz match! I like how Dean went berserk!!!! HAHAHAHA!


----------



## wwetna1

Ambrose took that Clash like a lazy punk bitch. I see divas take it better from McCool


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

AJ!!! They don't want none!!!


----------



## WrestlingOracle

One week are Cena, Wyatt, Styles, Ambrose, Miz and Corbin all gonna bring Lawn chairs and somehow squeeze together for an even larger booth?


----------



## DoubtGin

Good main event.


----------



## Victor Chaos

Fuck you Boring Corbin.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

And one for Ambrose for good measure. :lol


----------



## Ace

That's what I mean...

AJ beats Dean with one Styles Clash... Super Cena didn't stay down after 2 Styles Clashes and a PF.


----------



## Lothario

They're gonna mess around and turn Corbin into a face. He's the no nonsense tweener Ambrose and Roman should have been.


----------



## Canes17

Another champ eats a pin. That's Alexa, Cena, Ambrose all in one night :lol


----------



## misterxbrightside

LOL Ambrose had no chill with Maryse there :lol


----------



## Trophies

Ambrose...the IC champ getting buried tonight. :lol


----------



## SovereignVA

I like that segment a lot for 2 reasons.

1) Corbin being the first person to just disregard Maryse as a shield was funny.
2) Ambrose beating the shit out of Miz/Corbin for disrupting the count (the suicide dive was nice)


----------



## wwetna1

wwe9391 said:


> I fuckin hate that stupid rope flip that Ambrose does.


Ranks up there with Cesaros 619


----------



## 4freedom

Man i love Styles vs Ambrose.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Three finishers on Ambrose in <two mins.... LMFAO.. HE DEAD!!!!!!!


----------



## Headliner

Good finish to a 'ok' show.


----------



## RapShepard

All the finishers shit lol

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

Great ME match.


----------



## Mordecay

I know they have wrestled like 643823468234 times, but AJ and Ambrose can't have a bad match together


----------



## DoolieNoted

Was someone complaining that 2 of the champs got pinned?

Make that three..


----------



## Taroostyles

Ambrose is such a geek to them. Takes the pin and then gets crushed by Miz and Corbin.

Dean is midcard for life.


----------



## misterxbrightside

That was a damn good main event, though.


----------



## bradatar

Miz looking like a joke still--awesome. Fuck this. Done.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Ambrose needed the win after getting chucked out of the Rumble like he did. 

Other than that, good match and ending sequence.


----------



## DoubtGin

All the champs got pinned tonight :lol

Smackdown was bad overall, aside from the main event which I liked a lot (including the ending).


----------



## the_hound

otunga bitches about the miz attacking ambrose, yet doesn't mention corbin attacking ambrose.

that is why that cunt needs to be sacked, he brings absolutely fucking nothing to the show


----------



## Dio Brando

Roman Makes Me Hard said:


> That's what I mean...
> 
> AJ beats Dean with one Styles Clash... Super Cena didn't stay down after 2 Styles Clashes and a PF.


AJ kicked out of like 30 AA's until Cena had to do two back to back.

Why are we complaining really?


----------



## imthegame19

Trophies said:


> Ambrose...the IC champ getting buried tonight. :lol


You mean he loses after fuckery? It's the only way he's lost since Mania 32. If you call that being buried you have no clue what your talking about.


----------



## DGenerationMC

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> That looks painful! :surprise: That lady must be tough!


She's Mrs. Johnny Gargano, actually. 

But yes, a very tough cookie. Does intergender wrestling better than most who do it.


----------



## starsfan24

Good lord all three champions who were in matches ate the pin.


----------



## Lothario

wwetna1 said:


> Ambrose took that Clash like a lazy punk bitch. I see divas take it better from McCool


Your issue with that Styles Clash has more to do with your riding of Dean's jock than what he did it didn't do. There was nothing wrong with that sell and they had a great match. Get the hate out of your heart. It's not that serious.


----------



## Ace

Dio Brando said:


> AJ kicked out of like 30 AA's until Cena had to do two back to back.
> 
> Why are we complaining really?


 Not just AJ's, Cena's are fucked too. If you don't kick out of one AA, it's kind of a burial..


----------



## wkc_23

AJ and Dean has got that chemistry. I grimiest whenever they were gonna have another match tonight, but these guys can tear it up.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

OK, so the match finally picked up, and it ended up with a bit of a bang. I just wish they hadn't jobbed Corbin to Cena so bad couple of weeks ago.


----------



## thebat2

I think one advantage styles vs ambrose always has with me over styles vs cena is that they're not as reliant on finishers like the aj/cena matches are. No disrespect as I still like the aj vs cena matches a lot but that's one thing I prefer about aj vs ambrose


----------



## wwetna1

Lothario said:


> Your issue with that Styles Clash has more to do with your riding of Dean's jock than what he did it didn't do. There was nothing wrong with that sell and they had a great match. Get the hate out of your heart. It's not that serious.


HE literally held his hands on the mat like a somersault. That was an awful way to take that move. 

He literally took it like Kelly Kelly









This is how it should have went


----------



## imthegame19

Roman Makes Me Hard said:


> That's what I mean...
> 
> AJ beats Dean with one Styles Clash... Super Cena didn't stay down after 2 Styles Clashes and a PF.



PPV matches are different then tv matches. Cena got pinned with on RKO after kicking out everything AJ gave him. They only do those guys kick out a bunch of finishers on big ppvs. Same reason why Ambrose pinned AJ twice with just one Dirty Deeds on tv matches.


----------



## razzathereaver

imthegame19 said:


> You mean he loses after fuckery? It's the only way he's lost since Mania 32. If you call that being buried you have no clue what your talking about.


The term "buried" gets thrown around like a dodgeball these days, barely anyone here uses it correctly anymore.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Mordecay said:


> I know they have wrestled like 643823468234 times, but AJ and Ambrose can't have a bad match together


People complaining when the match was announced... fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## Mox Girl

Did Dean piss somebody off backstage to take that many finishers in that short amount of time? That was brutal.

Meh, he lost, but only cos of Miz and Corbin, it wasn't clean. Don't like yet another champion eating a pin, was this ep of SD make the champions lose edition?

Dean was so good in there, yet another good match to add to their list of awesomeness.

My worst fear is coming true though that a likely Dean vs Corbin feud is on the way though noooooo.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

DGenerationMC said:


> She's Mrs. Johnny Gargano, actually.
> 
> But yes, a very tough cookie. Does intergender wrestling better than most who do it.


I will have to look up some of her matches! :grin2:


----------



## Trophies

imthegame19 said:


> You mean he loses after fuckery? It's the only way he's lost since Mania 32. If you call that being buried you have no clue what your talking about.


Well either way, he got destroyed tonight at the end there.


----------



## Ace

imthegame19 said:


> PPV matches are different then tv matches. Cena got pinned with on RKO after kicking out everything AJ gave him. They only do those guys kick out finisher matches on big ppvs.


 AJ beat Ambrose with 1 Styles Clash at Backlash and had him beat at TLC after hitting him with a 450 through a table.


----------



## imthegame19

Ambrose Girl said:


> *Did Dean piss somebody off backstage to take that many finishers in that short amount of time? That was brutal.*
> 
> Meh, he lost, but only cos of Miz and Corbin, it wasn't clean. Don't like yet another champion eating a pin, was this ep of SD make the champions lose edition?
> 
> Dean was so good in there, yet another good match to add to their list of awesomeness.
> 
> My worst fear is coming true though that a likely Dean vs Corbin feud is on the way though noooooo.



Nah Dean looked like a stud the last 4 Smackdowns. Remember a week ago people were complaining about Superman Ambrose when he beat up Corbin and rest of Lumberjacks and still beat Miz. So it was heels turn to beat down Ambrose tonight.


----------



## Nicky Midss

great ME. styles and ambrose do great together.


----------



## imthegame19

Roman Makes Me Hard said:


> AJ beat Ambrose with 1 Styles Clash at Backlash and had him beat at TLC after hitting him with a 450 through a table.



LOL dude stop having fake selective memory. You forget about the low-blow then Styles clash right? Also that's not how AJ beat Dean, it was Ellsworth pushed Dean off the ladder. When Ambrose was about to win the title, which was the purpose of having the match tonight.


----------



## imthegame19

Trophies said:


> Well either way, he got destroyed tonight at the end there.



So? Are you 10 years old and never watched wrestling before? The heels always gotta beat down the baby faces at some point. Ambrose kicked both Corbin and Miz ass last week. It was time for them to get the rub on him this week. That's how wrestling works.


----------



## Ace

imthegame19 said:


> LOL dude stop having fake selective memory. You forget about the low-blow then Styles clash right? Also that's not how AJ beat Dean, it was Ellsworth pushed Dean off the ladder. When Ambrose was about to win the title, which was the purpose of having the match tonight.


 Jesus christ dude, everyone called the match done and dusted. The commentators even played up AJ having the match won until Ellsworth showed up. Low blow is to unsettle the opponent and get a brief advantage, the damage was from the Styles Clash.


----------



## Canes17

Solid SD. Worst since split. Which shows how well it's been going. Look SD clearly does not have the Main eventers Raw has. Thin their. But I beleive their Midcard is superior. Randy being rumble winner was neccessary. Sd needs a main eventer at wm. Some silly matches and segments. Tag match. That rumble. Best parts Bray Promo, Tag match. Last main event match. Ambrose getting beat down was good. Seeing his superman booking of late. I still think SD is a more well rounded show then Raw atm.


----------



## imthegame19

Roman Makes Me Hard said:


> Jesus christ dude, everyone called the match done and dusted. The commentators even played up AJ having the match won until Ellsworth showed up. Low blow is to unsettle the opponent and get a brief advantage, the damage was from the Styles Clash.



LOL you really need to give up on this lame theory. Commentators always call match done until a guy kicks out or pushes ladder down. Plus your missing the whole point the match was never going to be over there. The ending was Ellsworth costing Dean the title. So either Dean was going to get up or Ellsworth was going to come out. The finish of the match was Ellsworth costing Dean the title. Nobody ever mentions AJ had the match won before Ellsworth came out. They say Ellsworth cost Dean the title, even Dean mentioned it tonight. Also low ball put him in pain, and impact of that with Styles Clash to win. It's not like Dean hasn't kicked out of Styles Clash before.


----------



## Mox Girl

So apparently being booked well and not like a jobber for awhile is "Superman" booking now. Dean is no superman :lol *looks at the way Dean was treated at the Rumble lol*


----------



## Ace

Ambrose Girl said:


> So apparently being booked well and not like a jobber for awhile is "Superman" booking now. Dean is no superman :lol *looks at the way Dean was treated at the Rumble lol*


 *insert gif of Lesnar eliminating Dean like a jobber*


----------



## Mox Girl

Roman Makes Me Hard said:


> *insert picture of Lesnar eliminating Dean like a jobber*


Stop trying to antagonize me, it's not cool.


----------



## NieNie

Roman Makes Me Hard said:


> *insert picture of Lesnar eliminating Dean like a jobber*


AJ Styles has never pinned Dean Ambrose clean in any match they have had so far. It is always dirty via distraction, interference, or low blows and such.

Cena has also not pinned him clean after the brand split unlike he did to AJ this Sunday. It is clear that they see Dean on a higher level than AJ.


----------



## Ace

NieNie said:


> AJ Styles has never pinned Dean Ambrose clean in any match they have had so far. It is always dirty via distraction, interference, or low blows and such.
> 
> Cena has also not pinned him clean after the brand split unlike he did to AJ this Sunday. It is clear that they see Dean on a higher level than AJ.


 The fact Shane want's AJ and not Dean should give you an indication of who they see as the bigger star.


----------



## NieNie

imthegame19 said:


> LOL you really need to give up on this lame theory. Commentators always call match done until a guy kicks out or pushes ladder down. Plus your missing the whole point the match was never going to be over there. The ending was Ellsworth costing Dean the title. So either Dean was going to get up or Ellsworth was going to come out. The finish of the match was Ellsworth costing Dean the title. Nobody ever mentions AJ had the match won before Ellsworth came out. They say Ellsworth cost Dean the title, even Dean mentioned it tonight. Also low ball put him in pain, and impact of that with Styles Clash to win. It's not like Dean hasn't kicked out of Styles Clash before.


He is just mad because AJ Styles will be getting Shane for his WrestleMania match and because AJ lost the title to Cena.


----------



## Ace

NieNie said:


> He is just mad because AJ Styles will be getting Shane for his WrestleMania match and because AJ lost the title to Cena.


 Better Shane than Corbin.


----------



## NieNie

Roman Makes Me Hard said:


> The fact Shane want's AJ and not Dean should give you an indication of who they see as the bigger star.


Is that what you are telling yourself now? I guess that means they see AJ as a bigger star than Goldberg, Lesnar and Cena, right? :lol


----------



## Mox Girl

Roman Makes Me Hard said:


> The fact Shane want's AJ and not Dean should give you an indication of who they see as the bigger star.


I thought Shane was a shit choice for AJ and AJ was above that kind of match. Now you're claiming that cos Shane wants AJ, it means he's a bigger star? Make up your mind man, you can't have it both ways.

Also I saw you in another thread saying AJ wasn't even the best in the world anymore. Already changed your mind on that too?


----------



## NieNie

Roman Makes Me Hard said:


> Better Shane than Corbin.


Have fun with AJ getting pinned by Shane at WrestleMania then.


----------



## imthegame19

Ambrose Girl said:


> So apparently being booked well and not like a jobber for awhile is "Superman" booking now. Dean is no superman :lol *looks at the way Dean was treated at the Rumble lol*


Being eliminated in rumble means nothing at all. Your just having a guy go over a top rope. It's not the same thing as winning or losing matches. Heck Maven eliminated Undertaker from the Rumble once. Dean this month looked like a superman beating Miz twice and got a win over Randy Orton as well. AJ needed a win after losing clean to Cena. So they gave AJ the cheap win here, while Dean could afford a loss after starting 2017 3-0 vs Orton and Miz.


----------



## Mox Girl

imthegame19 said:


> Being eliminated in rumble means nothing at all. Your just having a guy go over a top rope. It's not the same thing as winning or losing matches. Heck Maven eliminated Undertaker from the Rumble once. Dean this month looked like a superman beating Miz twice and got a win over Randy Orton as well. AJ needed a win after losing clean to Cena. So they gave AJ the cheap win here, while Dean could afford a loss after starting 2017 3-0 vs Orton and Miz.


But apparently Dean is midcard for life. How can you be midcard for life and a superman at the same time?  (note my heavy sarcasm lol)


----------



## Ace

Ambrose Girl said:


> I thought Shane was a shit choice for AJ and AJ was above that kind of match. Now you're claiming that cos Shane wants AJ, it means he's a bigger star? Make up your mind man, you can't have it both ways.
> 
> Also I saw you in another thread saying AJ wasn't even the best in the world anymore. Already changed your mind on that too?


 AJ isn't the best wrestler in the world anymore.

Omega, Okada, Tanahashi, Naito, Shibata and Ishii are ahead of him if I'm being honest. Their work for the last 12 months has been superior to AJ's.

Shane is all ego, he wanted Lesnar at Mania, now that he can't have him, he's looking at who's left and getting the biggest possible match up for him at WM.

Vince has something else planned for Cena, Orton has Bray so that leaves AJ and Ambrose.

He chose AJ.


----------



## NieNie

Roman Makes Me Hard said:


> Shane is all ego, he wanted Lesnar at Mania now that he can't have him, he's looking at who there's left and looking for the biggest name he can take on.
> 
> Vince has something else planned for Cena, Orton has Bray so that leaves AJ and Ambrose.
> 
> He chose AJ.


My my you have more scoop about what goes behind the scenes on WWE than Meltzer! :lol


----------



## imthegame19

Roman Makes Me Hard said:


> Better Shane than Corbin.


Hmm a old non-wrestler who only cares about stealing the show with big spots. Or young guy WWE wants to push who eliminated Braun Strowman from the Rumble and only lost 2 matches really in his WWE career. I dunno about that one.


----------



## Ace

imthegame19 said:


> Hmm a old non-wrestler who only cares about stealing the show with big spots. Or young guy WWE wants to push who eliminated Braun Strowman from the Rumble and only lost 2 matches really in his WWE career. I dunno about that one.


 What's going to be highlighted more - a match with a McMahon or a match involving Baron Corbin?...


----------



## imthegame19

Roman Makes Me Hard said:


> AJ isn't the best wrestler in the world anymore.
> 
> Omega, Okada, Tanahashi, Naito, Shibata and Ishii are ahead of him if I'm being honest. Their work for the last 12 months has been superior to AJ's.
> 
> Shane is all ego, he wanted Lesnar at Mania, now that he can't have him, he's looking at who's left and getting the biggest possible match up for him at WM.
> 
> Vince has something else planned for Cena, Orton has Bray so that leaves AJ and Ambrose.
> 
> He chose AJ.


They choose AJ, because he's a heel and Shane a face. WWE according to Meltzer and such isn't doing anything special with Cena at Mania. So AJ got picked because he was the best heel with nothing to do.


----------



## Mox Girl

Hell, I'd more likely see Corbin vs Shane cos Shane did take Corbin's place at Survivor Series :lol

But it looks like we might get Dean vs Miz vs Corbin now. That's better than some lame ass multi man ladder match. Miz and Dean can cover up the fact that Corbin sucks on the mic.


----------



## Ace

imthegame19 said:


> They choose AJ, because he's a heel and Shane a face. WWE according to Meltzer and such isn't doing anything special with Cena at Mania. So AJ got picked because he was the best heel with nothing to do.


 They were teasing Ambrose-Shane a while back there, now they have no plans for Ambrose and don't really see him as high as they use to. The way he was thrown out with such ease is proof of how highly they rate him.


----------



## Canes17

Mania is about stars. Do you honestly beleive outside Shane who has the name. Any one currently could draw? Why do you think Orton won the rumble? He's a star , legit. Bray has this like enigma about him. So I could see those two going at it fir the title at mania. Ajs getting Shane. And I see Ambrose jobbing to Corbin. As for Johnny boy, I don't know actually.


----------



## imthegame19

Roman Makes Me Hard said:


> What's going to be highlighted more - a match with a McMahon or a match involving Baron Corbin?...



Likely same type of hype on Smackdown. Shane won't even be on the show every single week Ambrose main evented 3 of 5 Smackdowns this month and his match with Orton went on after Miz/AJ as well. So no matter who he's feuding with that's not going to change.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Roman Makes Me Hard said:


> AJ isn't the best wrestler in the world anymore.
> 
> *Omega, Okada, Tanahashi, Naito, Shibata and Ishii are ahead of him if I'm being honest. Their work for the last 12 months has been superior to AJ's.*
> 
> Shane is all ego, he wanted Lesnar at Mania, now that he can't have him, he's looking at who's left and getting the biggest possible match up for him at WM.
> 
> Vince has something else planned for Cena, Orton has Bray so that leaves AJ and Ambrose.
> 
> He chose AJ.


AJ is also hamstrung now by the boring-ass micromanaged WWE style. It was never more apparent than the first 15 minutes of his match with Ambrose tonight. Nobody outside if WWE has to contend with that. If he does end up in a match with Shane, maybe, just maybe, they'll turn him loose to make Shane not look like total shit.


----------



## imthegame19

Roman Makes Me Hard said:


> They were teasing Ambrose-Shane a while back there, now they have no plans for Ambrose and don't really see him as high as they use to. The way he was thrown out with such ease is proof of how highly they rate him.


For the 100th time only a idiot would think how someone get's eliminated from Rumble matters. I guess when Maven eliminated Undertaker, they weren't high on Undertaker either LOL. They teased Shane/Dean on one show and it was more friendly banter between the two if anything. 



They weren't going to turn Shane or Dean heel so went with AJ. What about Ambrose beating Miz twice on main event of Smackdown and getting a win over Randy Orton. Makes you think there not as high on him as they use to be? Man your theories are nonsense at this point. Trust me no Ambrose fans want a Shane match at Mania. Stop trying to pretend you want that crap. If they actually weren't high on Ambrose. They would actually give AJ a clean win over him for once lol.


----------



## Mox Girl

That Shane/Dean tease was nothing. That was just Dean being an annoying little shit cos he felt like it :lmao

Dean & Shane get along quite well, and it's been shown since then.


----------



## Ace

The Cleaner said:


> AJ is also hamstrung now by the boring-ass micromanaged WWE style. It was never more apparent than the first 15 minutes of his match with Ambrose tonight. Nobody outside if WWE has to contend with that. If he does end up in a match with Shane, maybe, just maybe, they'll turn him loose to make Shane not look like total shit.


 The WWE style is zero psychology and finisher kick outs. They no longer tell a story because smarks and casuals mark out for big move, spot, big move, spot, finisher, kick out.. type matches. I wish there were more matches which focused on telling a story in the ring. Honestly, I preferred Nakamura-Roode hell of a lot more than AJ-Cena at SS and AJ-Cena at the Royal Rumble.

I selfishly wish AJ would quit and join NJPW, he would able to take the fans he's made over to NJPW. But he's a family man who is thinking about his wife and kids.


----------



## Canes17

Roman Makes Me Hard said:


> The WWE style is zero psychology and finisher kick outs. They no longer tell a story because smarks and casuals mark out for big move, spot, big move, spot, finisher, kick out.. type matches. I wish there were more matches which focused on telling a story in the ring.


Yep pretty much. How many finisher kick outs do you see these days. In ring psychology or lack of. Huge issue. I mean I think the woman have better psychology and story telling then the men Atm.


----------



## Natecore

Calling Cena vs Orton next week "the FIRST time ever on Smackdown Live" is everything I hate about this company. 

Disgusting.

Oh yeah, Cena vs Orton...fuck this feud.


----------



## Ace

Canes17 said:


> Yep pretty much. How many finisher kick outs do you see these days. In ring psychology or lack of. Huge issue. I mean I think the woman have better psychology and story telling then the men Atm.


 The AJ-Cena match sucked IMO because we've seen it way too many times. I bet HBK-Taker wouldn't even be considered a **** match in this day and age because of the finisher kickouts. When HBK kicked out of the tombstone, it was epic because it rarely happened. It wouldn't have the same impact today as finishers rarely finish.

For a match to be epic and stand out from these spot matches, you need to tell a story and get fans hooked. They've done too much of the indy spot style matches that you can't get emotionally invested into any matches.


----------



## Mugging of Cena

This episode was saved by the main event. And Alexa. :woolcock

American Alpha need some regular skits or interviews or something to get them over. They've cooled off so much since their NXT run. I say bring up the Revival and restart the feud for the main roster audience. 

Naomi had a decent match and her TS segment actually made me care about her. BUT, I still hate that entrance.


----------



## Darkness is here

Can't believe I am going to say this but Raw has finally beaten SD this week.
Don't attack me but Raw had more segments I cared about.
But I won't probably be saying that again till Raw after mania.


----------



## Ace

Ambrose Girl said:


> Stop trying to antagonize me, it's not cool.


 Since you love Broid so much...










Read this hilarious comment on twitter of Lesnar being Ambrose's kryptonite. 

Not gonna lie, it's hilarious to watch Lesnar bury him :lmao


----------



## Mox Girl

Roman Makes Me Hard said:


> Since you love Broid so much...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read this hilarious comment on twitter of Lesnar being Ambrose's kryptonite.
> 
> Not gonna lie, it's hilarious to watch him bury him :lmao


I tell you not to do it, but you do it anyway


----------



## Ace

Ambrose Girl said:


> I tell you not to do it, but you do it anyway
> 
> It might be funny to you, but to an actual fan of his, it's painful. So please stop now lol.


 It was so damn hilarious, then I saw your post on Lesnar being the last guy you wanted eliminating him. Not only did he eliminate him, he did it after stiffing him then throwing him out like a nobody :lmao

Forget it being Dean, if that happened to anyone with any amount of credibility it would have been funny. But it had to be Dean, the guy who he buried at WM. Ambrose responded by critcizing him on Austin's podcast, then Broid goes out and eliminates Dean like a jobber :lmao

Easily the moment of the Rumble for me.


----------



## Canes17

Ambrosia is such a geek :lol. Well he was at the Rumble. He must be mates with Ellsworth.


----------



## Kratosx23

Roman Makes Me Hard said:


> What's going to be highlighted more - a match with a McMahon or a match involving Baron Corbin?...


I don't know, I get the impression that Vince loves Baron Corbin more than his own son.


----------



## imthegame19

Roman Makes Me Hard said:


> Since you love Broid so much...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read this hilarious comment on twitter of Lesnar being Ambrose's kryptonite.
> 
> Not gonna lie, it's hilarious to watch Lesnar bury him :lmao




Haha thanks for showing us your clueless. Ellsworth beating AJ twice is way worse, Brock Lesnar throwing a guy over the top rope is. I'm glad you can try to convince yourself that this means something.


----------



## Ace

imthegame19 said:


> Haha thanks for showing us your clueless. Ellsworth beating AJ twice is way worse, Brock Lesnar throwing a guy over the top rope is. I'm glad you can try to convince yourself that this means something.


 That was just some banter. 

You can't deny that was hilarious, it's made more so when you read Ambrose girl's post about the elimination.


----------



## Mox Girl

Roman Makes Me Hard said:


> It was so damn hilarious, then I saw your post on Lesnar being the last guy you wanted eliminating him. Not only did he eliminate him, he did it after stiffing him then throwing him out like a nobody :lmao
> 
> Forget it being Dean, if that happened to anyone with any amount of credibility it would have been funny. But it had to be Dean, the guy who he buried at WM. Ambrose responded by critcizing him on Austin's podcast, then Broid goes out and eliminates Dean like a jobber :lmao
> 
> Easily the moment of the Rumble for me.


If that's really what went down, then Brock is basically a bitch who can't take a bit of criticism :lol

And I knew you hated Dean, but jesus, the hatred is a bit much if THAT was the highlight for you lol.


----------



## Darkness is here

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I don't know, I get the impression that Vince loves Baron Corbin more than his own son.


Another illegitimate kid ? Didn't work with Mr Kennedy Kennedy but if someone as much as mentions this idea I can imagine Vince being like "Let's do it goddammit"


----------



## Ace

Ambrose Girl said:


> If that's really what went down, then Brock is basically a bitch who can't take a bit of criticism :lol
> 
> And I knew you hated Dean, but jesus, the hatred is a bit much if THAT was the highlight for you lol.


 I don't hate Dean, I just thought the elimination was funny. Imagine Cena, Orton or Brock (kind of did by Goldberg) getting eliminated in the same fashion.


----------



## Mox Girl

Roman Makes Me Hard said:


> I don't hate Dean, I just thought the elimination was funny. Imagine Cena, Orton or Brock (kind of did by Goldberg) getting eliminated in the same fashion.


LOL, well you could have fooled me. Seems like you do.

I'll admit, I took some pleasure in Goldberg kicking Bork's ass like he did after the way he eliminated Dean lol.


----------



## Ace

Ambrose Girl said:


> LOL, well you could have fooled me. Seems like you do.
> 
> I'll admit, I took some pleasure in Goldberg kicking Bork's ass like he did after the way he eliminated Dean lol.


 Yeah, now imagine how hilarious it is when one of their marks then posts this...



Ambrose Girl said:


> ^ I was so pissed when Lesnar eliminated Dean. Literally the worst person who could do that. I literally said "oh god I hope Lesnar doesn't eliminate Dean", then about 2 minutes later, he did and I just facepalmed fpalm.


----------



## imthegame19

Roman Makes Me Hard said:


> That was just some banter.
> 
> You can't deny that was hilarious, it's made more so when you read Ambrose girl's post about the elimination.



Yeah I don't understand why Ambrose fans get upset about him being eliminated by Lesnar. Ambrose role for that match was to carry it in the middle with guys like Zayn, Miz and Corbin. They were all going to get eliminated before the end. It didn't matter when exactly or by who. They were the workers in the match basically while guys like Taker, Goldberg, Brock did there thing at the end for a few minutes. 



The whole purpose for the rumble was to continue Lesnar/Brock feud, set up Taker/Reigns and set up Orton title shot at Mania. Nobody else really mattered in the rumble. Just like AJ Styles at the Rumble last year when Kevin Owens super kicked him and tossed him out of the ring like a jobber. Heck being tossed out by the most dominate guy in the WWE the is one thing. But by Kevin Owens who never won a title defense without inference and lost clean to Dean Ambrose six times and never beat him. Well ouch.....good thing AJ went on to recover from that. Like I'm sure Ambrose will.


----------



## Mox Girl

Roman Makes Me Hard said:


> Yeah, now imagine how hilarious it is when one of their marks then posts this...


What? Did you seriously go dig that post out just to quote it?

No shit, I was mad my fave got eliminated by a dude who fucked him over at Mania the previous year. Is that so surprising?

And stop calling me a mark. I hate that term, I'm a Dean Ambrose fan, thanks.


----------



## Ace

Ambrose Girl said:


> What? Did you seriously go dig that post out just to quote it?
> 
> No shit, I was mad my fave got eliminated by a dude who fucked him over at Mania the previous year. Is that so surprising?
> 
> And stop calling me a mark. I hate that term, I'm a Dean Ambrose fan, thanks.


 It took 30 seconds :draper2

I know you're (any mark reaction like that) mad, that's what made it so great.


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441

Jesus, Ambrose and AJ have one fucking match and now we are back to Ambrose vs AJ mark wars.


----------



## Mox Girl

Roman Makes Me Hard said:


> It took 30 seconds :draper2
> 
> I know you're (any mark reaction like that) mad, that's what made it so great.


Well, I'm glad I'm so amusing to you


----------



## Ace

Mr.Amazing5441 said:


> Jesus, Ambrose and AJ have one fucking match and now we are back to Ambrose vs AJ mark wars.


 It has nothing to do with AJ v Ambrose lol, just a bit of banter.

Why is smark and mark seen as a derogatory term? I got negged because someone saw it as such and AG above was the same. 

I'm a AJ Styles and Kenny Omega mark, so what?..

Aren't we all marks (invested in one or more talents) and smarks (aware of how the business works)?


----------



## imthegame19

Roman Makes Me Hard said:


> I don't hate Dean, I just thought the elimination was funny. Imagine Cena, Orton or Brock (kind of did by Goldberg) getting eliminated in the same fashion.



Yep Brock got taste of his own medicine there. That was the point of the whole thing. Brock was meant to look dominate there eliminating Ambrose, Ziggler and destroying everyone in the ring. Then Goldberg is the one guy Brock can't seem to get the better of. Which obviously will change at Mania. If Ambrose was eliminated by anyone besides Brock, Taker or Goldberg. Then it might have upset me, but I understand those guys were the selling point of the rumble. 



Someone like Ambrose shouldn't have been eliminated by just anyone. Doing it for a purpose for storyline to make Brock look strong, before Goldberg beats his ass is fine. Since Ambrose was just in the rumble to wrestle and didn't have an angle or storyline in there. While nobody ever going to be buried or look bad by being thrown over the top rope. It's not a match, it's not being pinned or submission or even getting beat up.


----------



## Mox Girl

Eh, I suspended reality and got emotionally involved in my fave in the Rumble, so sue me lol. I like to do that and act like it's real sometimes otherwise I'd just go nuts with all the insider terms and all that bullshit.

And I don't like being called a mark cos people have used it negatively towards me before. Meh, just my preference.


----------



## imthegame19

WWE booked this whole Chamber match like crap tonight. They basically have Cena feuding with Bray and Orton. While AJ/Ambrose/Miz/Corbin were feuding together tonight. Even though there all in the same match. The fact that one guy is feuding with Cena the champion and the rest of the guys aren't. It's pretty obvious who there setting up to actually win this match. With Orton/Cena happening next week. I wouldn't be surprised if we get some lame tag match of AJ/Ambrose vs Corbin/Miz. With the guys all not getting along and turning into a big brawl.


----------



## Asuka842

-JBL's annoyance/exasperation at Ellsworth's presence continues to be hilarious. The Chernobyl and Mr. Ed lines made me crack up.

-Becky got a win on her birthday, nice. Now she just needs to start winning on her own, as opposed to just happening to be on a winning team.

-I would have liked to see them do a Women's EC match myself.

-Dean vs. AJ was really good, even if the setup for the EC match itself was sloppy.


----------



## BEE

I don't know why but this episode reeks of lazy booking all over. The tag team division is a mess..anyone give me a reason to care about Alphas plz. The Women's division is starting to become a mess..Why have Bliss be pinned by Naomi twice in a week? No continuation of Mickie/Becky (as far as I saw because I basically skipped most of the tag match). Ambrose/Styles had me lol'ing because of the shitload of people at commentary. :lmao 

Randy pinning Cena is odd..maybe Cena is dropping the title back to Styles and we'll have Styles/Randy at WM?


----------



## Pongo

I couldn't watch it live, but anyway i'm up to speed now and boy, are they really dropping the ball like that with SDL? There was literally not one interesting angle in the whole show. 

I expected them to go wild during the road to wrestlemania instead we got one of the more skippable episodes since the split. What the hell?


----------



## Florat

Man, that show really sucked. Usually, Smackdown is a solid show that doesn't offer much but this one offered nothing while Raw had some exciting stuff

They had the Royal Rumble Winner, Luke Harper beating up Bray Wyatt, AJ Styles losing the title to John Cena, the Elimination Chamber, the new duo of Alexa Bliss and Mickie James, Daniel Bryan putting The Miz in a WWE Title Match. 

That's a lot of stuff they can build-up but I can't remember anything really big and that is my one fear for this RTW. Smackdown has always been a average show, nothing more but nothing less either and I really hope they will know to raise their level for Wrestlemania


----------



## Simply Flawless

Natecore said:


> Calling Cena vs Orton next week "the FIRST time ever on Smackdown Live" is everything I hate about this company.
> 
> Disgusting.
> 
> Oh yeah, Cena vs Orton...fuck this feud.


As an Orton fan even IM pissed off we're getting another round of this shit. When is enough gonna be enough?


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Roman Makes Me Hard said:


> Why is smark and mark seen as a derogatory term? I got negged because someone saw it as such and AG above was the same.
> 
> I'm a AJ Styles and Kenny Omega mark, so what?..
> 
> Aren't we all marks (invested in one or more talents) and smarks (aware of how the business works)?


Well, ya got your reasonable marks, like you and AG and me for example, who have our favorites but recognize that there are other good workers out there, even people we may not like ourselves. These marks are ok. And then you have you blind idiot marks who have their favorite(s) who can do no wrong, and everybody else and their fans are shit. Those marks are a cancer. We need to come up with a way to distinguish between the two.


----------



## imthegame19

Florat said:


> Man, that show really sucked. Usually, Smackdown is a solid show that doesn't offer much but this one offered nothing while Raw had some exciting stuff
> 
> They had the Royal Rumble Winner, Luke Harper beating up Bray Wyatt, AJ Styles losing the title to John Cena, the Elimination Chamber, the new duo of Alexa Bliss and Mickie James, Daniel Bryan putting The Miz in a WWE Title Match.
> 
> That's a lot of stuff they can build-up but I can't remember anything really big and that is my one fear for this RTW. Smackdown has always been a average show, nothing more but nothing less either and *I really hope they will know to raise their level for Wrestlemania*


If you thought Smackdown has been a average show from August through January. Those months had entertaining feuds between AJ/Ambrose, AJ/Cena or AJ/Ambrose/Cena. Or Miz in entertaining feuds with Ziggler or Ambrose. Not to mention we already had the fresh Wyatt/Orton feud in September/October. Well that stuff is gold compared to what were going to get going into Mania. Last nights bad show is just a sign of things to come going into Mania.


You will get Bray/Orton feud restart again and feud over the title. Considering that feud was getting boring before Orton heel turn. I have my doubts that it will be very entertaining with the World Title mixed in. Then you will have AJ whining to Shane about not getting a one on one rematch with Cena and being disrespected and not being promoted as Smackdown top star. With Shane bashing him calling him unworthy of that and setting up a Mania match between the two. You will have Dean Ambrose likely feuding with the boring Baron Corbin that will probably lead to some multi-man ladder match at Mania. 


Then worst of all, you will have Miz/Cena getting their girls involved to set up some mixed tag team Total Divas Mania match. Personally with Smackdown terrible Mania card, I can't wait to Wrestlemania is over with. Sadly it should be the opposite of that. Raw is blowing them away with big exciting high profile matches. Considering Smackdown was the much better show between August and January. It's sad seeing Smackdown giving the audience a piss Mania card build up. No Mercy had bigger matches of AJ vs Ambrose vs Cena for the title, Miz/Ziggler with Dolph career on the line and Bray/Orton first singles match. Yet were getting dog crap card for freaking Wrestlemania.


----------



## The Figure 4

Source: Wrestling Observer Newsletter (paragraphs added by me)



> Notes from the 1/31 tapings in San Antonio for Smackdown and 205 Live. The show drew 4,700 fans. Rawley pinned Hawkins in a dark match. The show opened with Styles watching the monitor as they showed photos of Cena having won the belt. He wasn’t happy about losing. Shane McMahon and Bryan were talking to Styles about how he and Cena tore the house down and it was a great night for Smackdown because Orton won the Rumble. Styles said he wanted his rematch in a one-on-one match which they agreed to, but didn’t give a date. They announced the six men in the Chamber match. Ambrose came out and called Styles a character on The Real Soccer Moms of Atlanta. Ambrose wanted a singles match with Styles because when they had their last match, Ellsworth screwed him out of it and now Ellsworth is with Carmella so he won’t get involved. Styles said that was ridiculous but Shane McMahon thought it was a great idea and so that became the main event.
> 
> Cena came out for a promo. He apologized for what he said last week about Styles. He said that he was wrong and that Styles was an elite level superstar who brought out the best in him. Wyatt & Orton came out. Wyatt used the term “The Era of Wyatt” which I guess will be pushed harder in a few weeks after he wins the title. Wyatt said the title was his destiny. They came to the ring and were about to attack Cena. The lights went out and Harper was in the ring with Cena. Cena and Harper stood together and Orton & Wyatt backed off. Shane came out and announced there would be a tag match next.
> 
> Orton & Wyatt beat Cena & Harper in 12:32. The story of the match was Harper would go all out against Orton, and looked great in doing so, but he’d back off against Wyatt. Wyatt laughed about it. Cena got beaten on most of the way. He tried to tag but Harper wouldn’t tag in against Wyatt. The finish saw Harper finally go after Wyatt, setting up Sister Abigail on Wyatt, but then let it go to go after Orton. Wyatt then gave Sister Abigail to Harper who rolled out of the ring. Cena got Wyatt up for the Attitude Adjustment, but Orton from that position gave Cena a low blow and Orton pinned Cena to set up the singles match next week.
> 
> Ellsworth was out, not selling anything from his Rumble bump. He’s doing the Ricardo Rodriguez thing introducing Carmella. Carmella beat Delilah Dawson in 1:26 when Ellsworth tripped her and Carmella used the cone of silence. Ziggler pinned Kalisto with a superkick at 2:00. Ziggler then went after Kalisto’s mask, but Crews made the save. Naomi & Lynch beat Bliss & James in 10:59 when Naomi pinned Bliss clean with the split legged moonsault. This match was good.
> 
> Jordan & Gable did an interview. They talked about not being on the Rumble show, and how they were the only champions in WWE not booked on the card. They said they’ve been waiting for contenders to step up and become top contenders, with the idea the reason they weren’t on the show is once they beat the Wyatts in the rematch, nobody on the brand earned the shot. Gable said he was going to issue an open challenge. Jordan & Gable came out for the open challenge. All the other teams on the roster except the Wyatt Family came out. This turned into a several minute brawl. Bryan was talking to someone who we were supposed to believe was his wife. Security showed up and Natalya was with them. Natalya complained that she needed security because this is an unsafe working environment the way Nikki attacked her. Nikki showed up and they started arguing. Natalya said Nikki got preferential treatment because of Cena. Nikki said that all Natalya does is trade off her family name. They started yelling at each other until Bryan yelled at both of them to stop, and said he was making a singles match between them at the Chamber PPV.
> 
> Styles pinned Ambrose in 18:36 in a non-title match. The two had a ****1/4 match. The crowd was hot. The negative is that Miz and Corbin were both on commentary and went back-and-forth. Miz was great and Corbin was also very good, but their arguing took the attention away from the match as in a sense there arguing became the primary thing and the two guys having a great match became background music. At this point there were seven people at the desk announcing (Miz, Maryse, Tom Phillips, Mauro Ranallo, David Otunga, John Layfield and Corbin, although Phillips and Maryse weren’t talking). There were all kinds of great near falls that the live crowd, not hearing the commentary, was buying. Ranallo at one point mentioned that last year Ambrose was the company’s iron man, the only wrestler in the company who did more than 200 matches last year, which was true. In the end, it was far more like a Japanese match as far as how they built toward the finish and sold. But then it had all the interference. Ambrose did an elbow off the top to the floor. Miz and Corbin then got into it outside the ring. Ambrose did a tope on Corbin and threw Miz into the barricade. But when he got back in the ring, Styles used the Styles Clash of Ambrose for the pin. After the match, Miz hit the skull crushing finale on Ambrose, but then Corbin laid out both Miz and Ambrose with the End of Days while Styles just laughed about it.
> 
> 205 Live opened with Nese pinning Lince Dorado in 6:03 with a running knee. Crowd was dead. Ranallo made a reference to Okada and Cesaro when Dorado did a high dropkick. Corey Graves immediately acted like he didn’t know what Ranallo was talking about. Nese continued to beat on Dorado after the match including a German suplex into the turnbuckles. Perkins made the save, hitting the Detonation kick. Swann was backstage on crutches saying that he hurt his ankle. He had a walking boot on as well. I believe the injury is legit but Swann isn’t expected out for any length of time and I was told they expect him against Neville next week on TV, although that was not announced. Swann said he hurt his ankle the night before throwing a kick. Neville showed up and told Swann to learn his place and then shoved him down. Tozawa pinned Aaron Solow with a cool looking fast German supelx in 3:01. Neville was backstage. Dar and Fox came out. Neville told them that he didn’t ask to be a partner with Dar and he didn’t want Dar’s help. He told Dar not to screw up. Dar said that Neville could be the team captain. Neville told him to leave his baggage at home, which was in reference to Fox. Fox started freaking out because Neville called her baggage. Gallagher & Alexander beat Dar & Neville in the main event in 12:42. Dar was beaten on. When he went to make the tag, Neville walked off. Dar then tried to leave as well but Gallagher threw him back in the ring and Alexander pinned Dar with a lumbar check. The show ended with them pushing that Alexander was in line for a title shot at Neville. The show ended with a dark match where Ambrose pinned Miz with Dirty Deeds to keep the IC title


----------



## Simply Flawless

I don't want Orton vs Cena for fuck sake give us Orton vs Styles something we ALL would pay to see


----------



## ElTerrible

I lol´d at Miz and Corbin going at it on commentary. Miz saying I have been in many of these and Corbin going why don´t you give yourself a participation award for that. :aj


----------

